#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Koma - Patienten >

## Patientenschubser

*Immer wieder wenn wir Patienten transportieren die nicht bei bewusstsein sind frag ich mich: 
"Bekommt Der/ Die was mit von dem was wir so reden?"* *
Diese Frage konnte mir bis heute keiner vernünftig beantworten.
Wie auch, die meisten Patienten seh ich nie wieder. 
Die meisten Ärzte wissen es auch nicht.... leider. 
Nun hab ich aber was im Netz gefunden, das hat mich echt stutzig gemacht und mich auch zu diesem Thema/ Beitrag veranlasst.
Es scheint doch so zu sein das Koma-Patienten* (zumindestens einzelne) *alles* (oder vieles) *mitbekommen was um sie herum geschieht.*  *Aber lest selber: Pole erwacht nach 19 Jahren aus dem Koma*   *Wisst ihr von jemandem der im Koma lag, oder hab ihr eigene Erfahrungen mit Koma-Patienten?
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## quaks

Hallo Schubser 
der Bericht entspricht wohl nicht so ganz der Wahrheit.
hab gerade auf spiegel-Online gelesen: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,486584,00.html 
Ich denke dass ein Komapatient durchaus Stimme und Berührungen wahrnehmen kann, ich glaube aber nicht, dass er mitbekommt, was ihr so erzählt. 
Ich kenne eine Mutter eines kleinen Mädchen, das sich im Durchgangssyndrom vom Wachkoma auf den Weg ins Leben zurück befindet. Sie nimmt ihre Umwelt wahr, aber wie weit das geht, weiß niemand. 
vg Sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na soviel zur "Wahrheit" und was so in der Zeitung bzw. in den Nachrichten kommt... 
Danke Quarks für den Link.... hups da haben aber alle *"sehr"* genau recherchiert...  *
Ändert allerdings nichts an meiner Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen/ oder kennt jemanden der Solche hat?*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Schubser! 
Nätürlich kann ich dir auch nicht sagen ob bewusstlose Patienten noch etwas mitbekommen oder nicht, aber ich glaube fest daran und gehe auch entsprechend mit ihnen um! 
Auch wenn es vielleicht Blödsinn ist, aber wenn ich mit nem bewusstlosen Patienten (in Narkose oder kurz vor seinem Tod) alleine im Raum bin, habe ich immer das Gefühl sie bekommen nicht nur meine Berührungen mit sondern auch ganz genau was ich sage oder ob ich ruhig bin. 
Vor einem Weilchen zeigte z.B. bei einem noch Bewusstlosen der in Narkose lag der Monitor mir plötzlich ne Atemfrequenz von 0 an. Ich hab den Patienten angeschrien: Herr.X, weiter atmen, Sie machen mir jetzt nicht schlapp! Und Just in dem Moment atmete er wieder und die Frequenz ging recht zügig immerhin auf 8 oder so hoch (normal bei gesunden ist ja 12 bis 16). Ob es Zufall war oder er wirklich was wahrgenommen hat und willkürlich geatmet statt vom Atemzentrum gesteuert?
Aber ich erzähle nicht nur Bewusstlosen was als nächstes mit ihnen geschiet oder was ich als nächstes machen muss oder was ich mir von ihnen wünsche (bei Narkotisierten z.B. dass sie bald wieder aufwachen sollen) sondern auch mit frisch Verstorbenen rede ich immer noch. Erzähle ihnen, bevor ich sie auf die andere Seite Lagere, bevor ich einen venösen Zugang entferne, erzähle ihnen villeicht von einem schönen Gespräch mit ihren Verwandten was ich vor ihrem Tod hatte... weil ich immer denke: wer weiß, ob der Geist von ihnen nicht noch hier irgendwo in der Nähe ist. 
Ob man das alles jemals wissen wird bezweifel ich fast, aber ich glaube ganz fest daran, dass auch Komapatienten nicht nur Berührungen mitbekommen! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Also ich bin mir schon sicher, das sie was mit bekommen.  
Mein Vater hatte vor 5 Jahren einen tragischen Unfall in der Schweiz. Eine Lauge ist implodiert und hat seinen ganzen Körper verbrannt. Er war dann lange im Koma in Zürich. Das war eine schwierige Zeit. Das werde ich nie vergessen.  
Naja jetzt zu deinem Thema. Als wir immer dort waren, hat er uns mit Sicherheit bemerkt. Es haben nur die engsten Verwandten rein dürfen und auch nur einzeln und zwei, drei am Tag. Sonst hat ihm das zu sehr aufgeregt. Auf jedenfall, als ich ihn das erstemal sah, dachte ich mir um Gottes Willen, das ist mein Vater, nicht wieder zu erkennen. Erst kam mir es nicht so schlimm vor. Ich habe nicht regestriert, dass das mein Vater ist. Es kam dann ein Arzt zu mir und erklärte mir alles was sie alles gemacht haben und was sie noch machen müssen. Dann kam alles hoch und ich regestrierte und las, das dies mein Vater war. Damals wußten wir noch nicht ob er überlebt. Als ich dann einen Finger von ihm gehalten habe, da war gerade kein Kabel dran. Hat er gezuckt. Die Augen, auch der Fuß und der Arm. Nur ganz wenig. Ich sah den Arzt erschrocken an. Der Arzt meinte dann, das er es merkt das ich jetzt hier bin. Auch wenn sie ihm die Augen getropft haben, die sind auch damals beschädigt worden. Hat er reagiert und hat mit dem Fuß gezuckt.  
Wow, jetzt kommen die ganzen Bilder hoch. puhhh, naja wenn ihr mehr Fragen habt, ich probier sie euch zu erklären.  
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, das er es bemerkt hat.  
Die Ärzte dort auch, deshalb war auch 24 Stunden immer eine Schwester nur für ihn da. Die hatte nur ihn als Patient. Und natürlich wir.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Huch oh Gott, das für ein Schicksalsschlag, was für ein fürchterlicher Unfall...
Hmm darf ich fragen hat er das Überlebt und wenn ja wie? (Ich will nicht Taktlos sein!) 
Einen ähnlichen Unfall hatte wir hier im Bereich auch schon. 
Bei einer Firma die Alufelgen herstellt, ist ein Arbeiter ausgerutscht 
und mit einem Bein (von den Zehen bis zur Hüfte) ins Zinkbad getaucht.... 
Hier kam erschwerend noch die unglaubliche Hitze hinzu....

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ja er hat es überlebt. Sieht halt jetzt entsprechend aus. Wenn er gut drauf ist, meint er immer wie " Fleckerlteppich". Auf einem Auge ist er Blind. 70 % der Haut war verbrannt. Also vom Kopf bis zu den Beinen. Bei den Beinen haben sie dann die Haut entnommen zum transplatieren.  
Das war damals eh in den Medien Firma Hilcona. Die puten da mit einer Lauge die Maschinen. Das darf aber nur mit kaltem Wasser angerichtet werden. Er hatte einen Kübel mit heißem Wasser in der Hand und stolperte drüber und so ist das dann passiert. Damals war aber noch das Problem, das er ganz alleine in diesem Stock war, was normal garnicht erlaubt war. Jetzt mußte er alleine wieder hoch. Wie er das damals geschafft hat, weiß keiner.  
Dann haben sie ihn nach Lichtenstein und wollten ihn von dort aus nach Zürich fliegen. Das Wetter war zu schlecht und sie mußten, von Innsbruck ein extra Krankenwagen anordern, der dafür ausgestattet war ihn zu transportieren. Das hat dann glaub ich drei oder vier STunden gedauert.  
Das hat aber ewig gedauert. Da hatten wir auch ziemlich handel, als sie ihn aus dem Koma geholt haben, weil er nicht mehr leben wollte. Er wollte nichts mehr essen, garnichts mehr. Ich habe ihm dann einen ewigen Brief geschrieben, vom Haus bauen das er mir dort helfen muß und wenn dann seine Enkel zur Welt kommen, muß er doch auch hier sein. und und und ewig lang halt. Und einen Stein als Zeichen für den ersten Baustein den wir zusammen verwenden für sein Leben, das er nun ja wieder hatte. Anscheinend haben damals alle geheult die da in diesem Raum waren, als die Schwester im diesen vorgelesen hat.  
Von da aus, ging es bergauf. Und alle waren froh. Aber es ist bis heute sehr sehr schwierig mit ihm .  
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du noch alles willst. Frag einfach und ich beantworte, wenn du willst

----------


## Patientenschubser

Puhh, na Hut ab vor Deinem Vater, Dir und deiner Familie.... ein schwerer Gang durch eine lange Zeit... 
Ja dein Vater sich mal darüber geäussert wie er den komatösen Zustand erlebt hat, oder weiß er davon nichts mehr?

----------


## Christiane

Schlimme Geschichte. Die meisten Koma-patienten verändern sich danach im Wesen. Das ist für alle Beteiligten eine harte Zeit. 
Ich habe eine Zeitlang Komapatienten betreut. Wenn ich ihnen etwas erzählte, fiel mir auf, daß sie ihr Gesicht in meine Richtung drehen. Das passierte so regelmäßig, daß ich nicht an einen Zufall glaube. Fakt ist, daß man im Koma hört bzw. auch über andere Wege etwas wahrnimmt. Wieviel sie wahrnehmen, weiß niemand. 
Ich lernte eine junge Frau kennen, die nach einem Autounfall 10 Monate im Koma lag. Danach brauchte sie fast 1 1/2 Jahre, bis sie wieder fit war. Mich interessierte natürlich, ob sie Licht gesehen hatte, ihre Eltern hörte, Berührungen spürte... Sie sagte mir: Ich würde dir so gern antworten, aber ich kann mich an diese Zeit nicht erinnern. 
Später lernte ich eine ältere Frau kennen, die infolge einer Meningitis 6 Monate im Koma war. Sie sagte: es war ein tiefer, traumloser Schlaf, und plötzlich wurde ich im Krankenhaus munter. Wie bin ich da nur hingekommen?  
Antworten zu finden, ist sicher schwer bis unmöglich. Ich habe in einer Fachzeitschrift gelesen, daß Koma nur mitnichten eine Bewußtlosigkeit ist: betroffene Patienten nehmen ihre Umgebung anders wahr, nehemen viel auf, sie sind nur nicht in der Lage, auf ihr Umfeld zu reagieren.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich habe eine Zeitlang Komapatienten betreut. Wenn ich ihnen etwas erzählte, fiel mir auf, daß sie ihr Gesicht in meine Richtung drehen. Das passierte so regelmäßig, daß ich nicht an einen Zufall glaube. Fakt ist, daß man im Koma hört bzw. auch über andere Wege etwas wahrnimmt. Wieviel sie wahrnehmen, weiß niemand.

 Kannst du das bitte etwas genauer erklären, würde mich echt interessieren... 
meinst du damit das sich in Ihrer Welt ( der früheren Komapatienten) alles nur noch um Sie selber drehen kann/ darf/ tut...?? 
DANKEEEEE

----------


## Laura

> meinst du damit das sich in Ihrer Welt ( der früheren Komapatienten) alles nur noch um Sie selber drehen kann/ darf/ tut...?? 
> DANKEEEEE

 Das müßtest Du nun etwas genauer erklären, wieso meinst Du, daß bei ehemaligen Komapatienten sich nur noch alles um sie drehen soll? 
Dankeee.

----------


## Christiane

Darauf zu antworten bzw das Ganze zu erklären, dürfte sehr schwierig werden. Dieses Thema wurde in meiner Ausbildung nicht sehr intensiv behandelt und beschränkte sich auf medizinische Fakten, ich weiß kaum was da psychisch abläuft. Man kann nur spekulieren. Mich interessiert es ebenfalls, WAS passiert bei den betroffenen Menschen, wie erleben sie diese Zeit? Die beiden netten Damen konnten mir nicht antworten, die anderen Koma-Patienten liegen noch im Koma. 
Auffällig ist, daß Koma Patienten bei einer ruhigen und langsamen Behandlung völlig relaxed sind, aber bei einer fahrigen Bewegung oder einem lauteren Geräusch bestehende Spastiken verstärken. Offenbar erschrecken sie sehr schnell, evl als Folge einer veränderten Wahrnehmung. Aber WIE sie mich wahrnehmen und ob sie verstehen, was ich so alles während der Therapie erzähle, das sind alles nur Vermutungen. 
Mir fällt auf, daß die betroffenen Menschen auf ihre Mitmenschen mal stärker oder nicht so stark reagieren. Offenbar erkennen sie Stimmen und können Stimmen unterscheiden. 
Das Körpergefühl scheint sich ebenfalls zu verändern. Die oben beschriebene ältere Dame schaute mich regelmäßig ratlos an, wenn ich sie z.B. aufforderte, mir ihre rechte Hand zu geben. Ebenso, wenn sie ihre Brille suchte. Mit dem Hinweis, sie liegt auf dem Tisch rechts von Ihnen, konnte sie nicht allzuviel anfangen. Beim Transfer vom Bett in den Rollstuhl hatte sie das Gefühl zu fallen, was natürlich nicht der Fall war... Auch Leute, die noch im Koma liegen, versteifen sich gern bei Transfers, möglicherweise aus dem gleichen Grund. Deshalb ist es besser, sie über das Bett zu ziehen anstatt anzuheben, sie fühlen sich dann offenbar sicherer.  
Vielleicht kann ich weiterhelfen, wenn dir noch ein paar Fragen einfallen. Es ist alles nur schwer zu erklären, weil man über diese Zeit nur spekulieren kann.
Wäre auch interessant, was Mediziner zu erzählen haben.

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Laura, ich denke wenn du die Beiträge  genau durch gelesen hast weißt du was ich fragen wollte... 
@ Christiane 
diese Wesenveränderungen, das ist auch etwas was mich interessieren würde, warum das so ist. 
Vor ein paar Tagen kam ein Bericht im Fernsehn, dabei ging es um Hochbegabte, Sentinels (oder so ähnlich).
Dabei handelt es sich zu 50% um Autisten, darunter war z.B. einer der nur durch einen 45 min Rundflug um Roms Innenstadtkern, nachher innerhalb von 3 Tagen eine 5 Meter große Leinwand bemalt hat mit sovielen (quasi allen) Einzelheiten, das einem schwindlig hätte werden können! 
Er hat nicht nur große und bekannte Gebäude richtig gezeichnet, nein er hat zusätzlich sogar alles ohne vorzeichen- in der richtigen Perspetive gemalt- und auch kleine Gebäude (Fensteranzahl...) und unbekanntes richtig dargestellt. 
Aber ich schweife etwas ab... jedenfalls wurde erklärt das auch "normale" Menschen ohne vorherige besondere Begabung nach Hirnverletzungen zu solchen oder anderen "Leistungen" fähig waren! Nicht alle aber doch schon sehr viele.
Ist das bei den Patienten die Du betreut hast auch so gewesen, beim einen oder anderen?

----------


## Laura

> @ Laura, ich denke wenn du die Beiträge  genau durch gelesen hast weißt du was ich fragen wollte...

 Ich habe die Beiträge gelesen, wie sonst könnte ich Dich fragen, was Du speziell mit dieser Aussage meinst? 
Laß es gut sein. 
Laura

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe da was falsche gelesen, ich hab nicht *GESICHT* sondern *GESCHICHTE*... naja... das ändert vieles....  :shy_5new:

----------


## Christiane

Diese Hochbegabten, die du meinst, heißen "Savants". Von diesem Burschen, der Rom gezeichnet hat, habe ich auch gehört. Die Leinwand ist in Leipzig ausgestellt, sehr gut gearbeitet.
Die Autisten sind nicht im eigentlichen Sinn behindert oder blöde, sie sind auf einigen Gebieten sogar hochintelligent. Ihr Gehirn ist einfach anders geschaltet und arbeitet auch anders als bei normalen Leuten. Ärzte nennen es "neuronale Fehlschaltung", deshalb können diese bedauernswerten Leute mit ihren Mitmenschen so wenig anfangen. 
Patienten, die aus dem Koma erwachen, verändern sich meist in ihrem Wesen. Ich schiebe es einfach auf die Erkrankung an sich. Wenn jemand ins Koma fällt, ich meine jetzt nicht das künstliche, dann hat das ja einen Grund. Sei es durch O2 Mangel, einen Unfall mit SHT, oder ähnliches. Das Gehirn ist dann ja mitbetroffen und das hat Folgen. 
Während meiner Schulzeit habe ich ein Mädchen gekannt, welches durch O2 mangel während der Geburt geistig behindert war. Sie besuchte eine Sonderschule. Eine Stärke hatte sie aber: sie konnte wunderschön singen und spielte tadellos Flöte. 
Das Gehirn baut sich nach einem Trauma um, wenn Fähigkeiten verschütt gehen, kommen evl andere Talente zum Vorschein.

----------


## Laura

@ Patientenschubser,  
na, wenn Du da Geschichte gelesen hast, ergibt Deine Frage ja auch einen Sinn. Und eben diesen habe ich vorhin hinterfragt.   :m_yes:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also mein Vater, hat sich in der Tat sehr geändert. 
Aber nicht nur im guten Sinn.  
Ich weiß das er uns bemerkt hat, denn wir da waren und mit ihm gesprochen haben. Wie eben die Geschichte mit dem Finger. Er bekam es mit, er hatte eben so Zuckungen. Wie Christiane schon schreibt, war es eben bei meinem Vater auch so, bei den Untersuchungen und so. Wie mit den Augentropfen.  
Auch als sie ihm den Verband gewechselt haben, das muß ja ziemlich geschmerzt haben, kam es auch wirklich mal vor, das ihm ein Träne runter kullerte. Weiß nicht war das Zufall, oder war es wirklich davon, weil es schmerzte. Auf jedenfall, muss er extreme Schmerzen gehabt haben. Als er vom Koma erwacht war, haben sie ihm beim Verbandwechsel alle zwei Tage eine Kurznarkose gegeben, da halt soviel verletzt war. 
Mein Vater berichtet auch immer von diesem Licht und von einem Pater. Hört sich blöd an, ich kann es auch noch nicht so glauben. Aber diesen Pater gibt es wirklich und dieser Pater hatte damals auch diesen Gedanken und sah meinen Vater, obwohl er ihn nicht kannte. Jetzt wollen sie ihn heilig sprechen lassen. Heilig glaub ich oder seelig. Naja eines davon ist er schon und beim zweiten eben durch meinen Vater sind sie jetzt dabei. Und auch der Pater von Einsiedeln in der Schweiz ist der Meinung.  
Ich weiß nicht recht wie ich dazu stehen soll.  
Aber eins weiß ich, mein Vater hat sich total geändert. 
Mein Vater war früher nicht so religiös und heute. Stehen überall Statuen rum. Hl. Antonius, Hl. Maria, die heilige Bibel in groß, .......... 
Auch fällt es mir schwer, ihm teilweise zu erzählen, wenn es mir nicht gut geht. 
Weil dann kommen sicher noch fünf Anrufe oder sms von der Schweiz. ER hat für mich jetzt gebetet und hat mich gesprengt. Und dann wieder Gott oder die Hl. Maria wird mir helfen. ...... Auch kam es schon vor, das er öfters in Einsiedeln also in dieser Wahlfahrtskirche war und mit dem Pater gesprochen hat über mich, das der mich in seinen Gebeten einbezieht. Es geht dann oft soweit, das er mit mir unbedingt nach Lourdes fahren will.  
Es ist mir sicher oft schon sehr schlecht gegangen, aber oft macht er es auch wenn ich einen kleinen SChub habe.  
Deshalb haltet man sich mit Sicherheit zurück, wenn man mal was hat.  
Das gleiche ist, das er ziemliche Schuldgefühle hat. Naja es ging halt damals als wir noch klein waren nicht alles gut. Alkohol und etc. Deshalb hat sich meine Mum von ihm damals getrennt. Da waren wir noch klein. Jetzt hat er die Zeit, weil er den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist und macht sich seine Gedanken darüber. Und macht uns auch damit verrückt, am besten wäre, er sollte das lassen. Und nicht alles wieder aufmischen.  
Er ruft am Tag drei mal von der Schweiz hier her an. Wenn man dann mal nicht erreichbar ist. Also wenn man vielleicht im Kino sitzt oder einkaufen war. Dann sind sicher über 20 Anrufe drauf. Das macht einen verrückt. DAs ist aber alles seit diesem Unfall erst. Ich weiß auch nicht wie man ihm da helfen soll, er lässt sich ja auch nicht helfen. Sitzt 24 Stunden in seiner Wohnung und denkt natürlich dann nach und macht sich und anderer verrückt.

----------


## Susan

Ich hab nen sehr guten Freund der nun im Koma auf Intensiv liegt. :Cry: 
würde ihn gerne mal besuchen aba weiß nich ob das geht :Huh?: 
Es heißt ja immer nur Familie und Angehörige. 
Vielleicht hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Thema an sich,würde mich freuen.

----------


## Susan

Hallo es ist sehr interessant,mal etwas davon zu lesen,auch den Austausch untereinander.
Seit ein paar Tagen liegt von mir auch jemand im Koma durch einen Unfall,leider weiß ich nicht ob er noch im Ausland oda schon in Deutschland ist.
Da ich auch nicht zur Familie gehöre habe ich sicher auch kein Besuchsrecht oda :Huh?:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Susan, 
kannst Du nicht die Familie Deines Freundes kontaktieren, und da mal nachfragen? Wenn es von der Seite der Familie her in Ordnung ist, spricht meines Wissens nach nichts gegen einen Besuch. 
MfG Justitia

----------


## Christiane

Liegt dein Freund noch auf der Intensivstation? Dort dürfen nur Besucher rein, die ein ausdrückliches Besuchsrecht haben, d.h. die in den Unterlagen vermerkt sind. In der Regel sind das nur enge Angehörige. Diese Regel soll zusätzlichen Stress für die Betroffenen vermeiden. Am beseten setzt du dich mal mit seiner Familie in Verbindung. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Susan! 
Das mit dem Besuchsrecht ist auch nicht auf jeder Intensivstation gleich geregelt.
Es gibt auch Intensivstationen mit dem Zertifikat "Besucherfreundliche Intensivstation". Meine Station hat das z.B.
D.h. bei uns dürfen Besucher nicht nur zu ganz strengen Zeiten rein, sondern sind- wenn wir nicht den Eindruck haben es regt den Patienen zu sehr auf- oft fast den ganzen Tag da, oder können auch mal erst abends um 11 kommen, wenn sie z.B. aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht nicht anders können.
Auch mit Besuch der nicht Verwand ist handhaben wir es lockerer, wenn wir im Gespräch mit dem Freund den Eindruck gewinnen können, unser Patient könnte sich über diesen Besuch freuen.
Erkundige dich einfach mal, wie es dort ist. 
Trotzdem ist es sicher sinnvoll, wenn du auf die Familie deines Freundes zugehst. Vielleicht wollen sie in dieser Zeit lieber alleine (soweit das auf ner Intensiv geht) mit ihm sein.
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, dass du ihn bald besuchen kannst! :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Also bei meinem Vater war dies damals so. 
Es durften nur die engsten Verwandten rein. Vater, Mutter, Töchter, Frau. Sonst keiner. Und dann auch nur einzeln. Ich mußte jedesmal mich komplett einkleiden und desinfezieren. Vielleicht hängt das auch damit zusammen, weil er ein Brandopfer war. Also auf der Intesiv für Verbrennungen. Wegen Infektiongefahr oder so. Schließlich dürfen bei diesen Leuten keine Keime, Bakterien und so rein kommen in den Raum.  
Hängt sicher damit zusammen, warum der im Koma ist und welche Station das ist.  
Wie gesagt bei meinem Dad war dies damals eine spezielle in Zürich. Es wurde damals sogar ein extra Krankenwagen angefordert von Innsbruck nach Liechtenstein und mit dem wurde er nach Zürich gefahren. Fliegen konnten sie Ihn nicht, weil es nachts war und das Wetter so schlecht war.  
Und beim Dad von meinem Freund. Der war auch mal auf der Intensiv. Nierentransplatation also kein Koma, aber da durften auch nur die engsten Verwandten rein, ich konnte ihm nur durchs Glas winken, als er ein paar Schritte am Gang mit meinem Freund ging.

----------


## Leonessa

Bei schwer Brandverletzten wird es z.T. auf den speziellen Intensivstationen sogar so geregelt, dass sie über den ganzen Zeitraum nur 2 oder 3 bestimmte Menschen besuchen dürfen. Selbst wenn sie z.B. 6 enge Verwandte haben. Weil man dort extrem aufpassen muss mit Keimen, da viel Gewebe frei ist, was normalerweise von Haut geschützt ist.
So eine Intensiv kenne ich hier auch.
Darum musstest du dich auch so verkleiden und desinfizieren, Sun, denke ich. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Purzel2910

Ich würde nicht davon ausgehen, daß jeder Koma-Patient etwas mitbekommt, aber auch nicht,- daß ALLE nichts mitbekommen.
Ich erinnere mich da an einen Patienten, den wir nach einer Reanimation im Koma liegen hatten, aus dem er nach 100 Beatmungstagen wieder erwachte.
Ich trug zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Zopf, den ich mir ab und zu mit einer Haarspange zusammenband, die mit einem gelben Teddybären verziert war.- 
Und als der Patient diesen Teddybären später sah,- rief der tatsächlich: " Da ist der gelbe Teddybär!- Den hab ich die ganze Zeit vor Augen gehabt und daran habe ich mich festgehalten." -
Ich wär mir nicht sicher, wer von den Komapatienten wirklich etwas mitbekommt. Bei diesem hatte es geheißen, er würde nichts wahr nehmen.-

----------


## Kaeks

Ahhh interessantes thema.. 
Als ich in der 8. (?) Klasse war, haben wir eine neue Schülerin bekommen. Sie war aufgrund eines Motorradunfalls längere Zeit nicht in der Schule gewesen... das war natürlich super spannend damals alles über sie (schon allein weil sie natürlich wesentlich älter war  :Zwinker: ) und ihren Unfall zu erfahren. 
Sie hatte erzählt, dass sie wohl mehrere Wochen nach dem Unfall im Koma gewesen wäre. Unter anderem hat sie immer die Geschichte mit dem Arzt und ihrem tragbaren CD Player erzählt: 
Und zwar hat sie "geträumt", dass jemand ihr am Bett den CD Player kaputt gemacht hat. Dass hatte sie wohl total aufgeregt gehabt und sie war tierisch sauer darüber. Später hat sie dann erfahren, dass wohl ein Arzt gegen den Tisch gekommen sei und dieser dann runtergefallen ist. War dann natürlich hin das Teil...
Ob sie noch andere Sachen mitbekommen hat weiß ich heute leider nicht mehr. Aber sie war immer sehr offen und hat viel über ihren Unfall erzählt gehabt. 
Liebe Grüße
Kaeks

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo an alle, 
dies ist ein sehr interessantes thema und ein wenig kann ich auch dazu beitragen. 
ich wurde mit 13j. am blinddarm operiert und lag dannach aber "nur" 5 Tage im Koma,
doch ich konnte/kann mich an nichts in dieser zeit erinnern, das erste was ich wahr genommen habe bzw. ich erschrag und weinte da ich dachte ich könne nicht mehr richtig sehen (wäre mit 9j. schon fast erblindet) doch es war zum glück nur das sauerstoff zelt *lächel* allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, das ich die ganze zeit alleine war, außer der schwestern und ärzte natürlich. meine eltern kamen nicht, sie hatten die hoffnung mich doch noch los zu werden. 
Der andere fall war unser trauzeuge, er wurde ins künstliche koma gelegt, für 6 wochen da er eine lungenentzündung hatte worauf kein AB ansprach, es dauerte wochen bis sie feststellten das es ein magen-darm-virus war, den er sich wohl durch einatmen von erbrochenem zugezogen hatte.
auf jeden fall hatte er ständig sehr hohes fieber, so das die ärzte ihn in eis packten (nackend) und dann noch ventilatoren aufstellten.
wir durften auch zu ihm rein und wir sprachen mit ihm, erzählten von unseren gemeinsamen ausflügen und das er doch wieder seinen könig beim kegeln verteidigen müsse und so weiter, doch als er dann wieder ganz gesund auf den beinen war, sprachen wir auch darüber und er sagte uns immer wieder, das er unsere stimmen, also auch die seiner frau und kinder, mal laut mal weniger laut oder gar nicht gehört hat, doch was ihn total fertig gemacht habe und ihn richtig schmerzen bereitete waren die eisbeutel die sie ihm in die leisten und unter den Hodensack gelegt hatten.
er sagt er habe geschrien die sollen die da weg nehmen, das ihm das so weh täte, doch keiner habe ihn gehört. 
und der weiter fall, wobei ich nicht weiß in wie weit man das mitzählen kann, ist meine mutter, sie war diabetikerin, sie ist morgends gegen 6 uhr wohl in der küche gestürzt (mein vater hörte einen knall) dann gegen 7.45uhr ist mein vater aufgestanden und fand sie in der küche, rief meinen bruder an und so weiter bis dieser dann da war vergingen nochmals wertvolle gute 30min., da die rettung aus der 25km entfernten stadt kommen muss, lag meine mutter dann gegen 9.15uhr ohne puls und atmung im rettungswagen, wie lange sie schon ohne sauerstoff bzw. wenig sauerstoff war kann keiner genau sagen, beide haben keine erstmassnahmen vorgenommen da meine mutter erbrochen hatte und sie das ekelig fanden, nun gut es war ein sehr sehr junger notarzt der meine mutter über 45min schockte und schockte und schockte, bis er ganz stolz aus dem wagen sprang und meinte: wir haben wieder puls, wir bringen sie jetzt in krankenhaus.
dort angekommen und nach sämtlichen untersuchungen stellten die ärzte fest, das über 70% ihres gehirns abgestorben seien. als ich auf der ITS ankam und mit dem arzt sprach, sagte er mir das sie wohl nie mehr erwachen würde und selbst wenn, würde sie nicht wissen wer ich bin, wie ich heiße, noch das ich ihre tochter sei.
ich sprach mit meiner mutter immer und immer wieder, und dann an einem sonntag sagte ich zu ihr: mensch mutti nun kämpfe entlich, worauf wartest du? du hast schon so viel geschafft, das schaffst du auch, ich helfe dir und alles wird wieder gut 
montag abend, nach 17 tage koma erwachte sie, alle ärzte waren fassungslos,keiner hätte geglaubt das dies mit solch einem kaputten gehirn möglich ist, doch sie konnte nichts mehr, nicht reden, schlucken, sich bewegen gar nichts mehr. sie gab unkontrollierte geräusche von sich und krampfte unentwegt, sie musste fixiert werden da sie sich sämtliche zugänge und schläusche rausriss. 
doch das erstaunliche war, als ich kam und mit ihr sprach hörte sie sofort auf zu krampfen und es liefen ihr tränen runter, dann kam mein vater ans bett und sagte nur: jetzt schlaf nicht schon wieder, und sofort krampfte sie und gab dies geräusche von sich (dazu muss ich sagen. mein vater hat meine mutter häufig geschlagen und nicht nur sie), so schickte ich meinen vater immer raus solange ich da war, ich konnte sie sogar los schnallen und sie ging nicht einmal an die zugänge! dann kam ein arzt und meinte: sie brauchen nicht immer mit ihr reden, sie kriegt eh nix mehr mit. doch ich wiedersprach ihm und führte ihm es zu einem späteren zeitpunkt vor, das sie bei mir ruhig wurde und nur bei der stimme meines vaters sofort krampfte. alle ärzte incl. der neurologen fanden dies absolut faszinierend, denn angeblich waren alle diese areale im gehirn tod. meine mutter kämpfte dann noch 19 tage, ich sah sie am 17 tag zum letzten mal, nahm sie in meine arme und sagte zu ihr: mutti es war falsch dich zum kampf aufzufordern, tut mir leid, hör auf zu kämpfen und geh zu deinem papa er wartet auf dich. dannach schlief meine mutter, nachdem die nachschwester sie morgens noch gewaschen hatte ganz friedlich ein.  
so und noch zum schluß, was das helle licht betrifft, so kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen, ich hatte einen herzstillstand und da sah ich ein helles licht, nicht krell, nur hell und es war angenehm warm.
der herzstillstand machte sich bei mir so bemerkbar das ich von jetzt auf gleich zu meinem mann sagte: ui mir wird ganz...(schwumrig wollte ich sagen).....und weg war ich, KEINE schmerzen nix einfach toll (hoffentlich darf ich so mal gehen) doch als ich wieder zu mir kam, aua aua da tat mir aber alles weh und mein brustkorb fühlte sich an als sei eine herde elefanten drüber gelaufen.
zum glück war ich zu diesem zeitpunkt im krankenhaus, ich trug ein langzeit ekg welches zur diagnostik meines 5 tage zuvor erlittenen schlaganfalles beitragen sollte. mir wurde später gesagt, das es sehr selten wäre, das man einen herzstillstand so super dokumentiert bekommt  :s_thumbup:  na wenigstens etwas. 
ich werde diesen beitrag nun voller interesse mit weiter verfolgen und hoffe noch auf viele interessante beiträge 
liebe grüße und paßt gut auf euch auf
stiefelchen

----------


## sun

Hallo Leonessa! 
Ja das stimmt, es durften nur zwei rein pro Tag. Die Tage werde ich nicht mehr vergessen. Ich konnte meinen Vater nicht mehr erkennen. Natürlich überall Verband und sämtliche Geräte, überall nur Kabel und gepiepse. Der ganze Raum stand voller Geräte.  
Als der Arzt kam, ................ puhhh damals hatte ich im nachhienein wirklich einen riesen Schock. Was der mir alles erklärte und so und was sie noch machen müssenn......  
Ich lies mich sogar von meinem Freund wieder nach Hause nach Osttirol fahren. insgesamt 6h Fahrt pro Strecke. nächsten Tag wieder hin, ich wollte nicht in der Schweiz bleiben, ich wollte nur nach Hause. Natürlich sind wir immer noch nach Einsiedeln gefahren. Das ist eine bekannte Wahlfahrtskirche und haben Kerzen angezündet, denn da war er oft mal.

----------


## rechbergmaus

Ich  kann da von einer Begebenheit mit meiner Großmutter berichten. Sie lag nach einer schweren Lungenembolie auf Intensiv und sie war ohne Bewußtsein. Die Ärzte sprachen über ihr Bett, ob es wohl nochmal was werden würde und ob es sich noch lohnt ihr ein teures Medikament zu geben. Nachdem sie, zum Glück, alles gut überstanden hat, erzählte sie uns wortwörtlich, was die gesprochen wurde und deshalb einen gewaltigen Zorn auf die Ärzte hatte und sie deshalb ihre ganze Kraft zusammengenommenhat und unbedingt wieder gesund werden wollte.  Ute

----------


## sally1982

- bei amzon.de erhältlich 
Ich weiß nicht ob das autobiographisch ist, aber es gibt sehr
viel zu dem Thema bei 
Grüße Sally

----------


## Leonessa

Ich hatte vor kurzem wieder eine interessante Begebenheit.
Eine Patientin hatte ich nach der Operation beatmet und sediert übernommen. Sie war nur schwer von der Beatmung ab zu trainieren und litt an Angststörungen und so wurde sie auch öfter wieder von uns "schlafen gelegt".
Der typische Zustand, in dem Menschen ja angeblich nix mitbekommen.
Ihre Tochter kam, wollte aber nicht an ihr Bett aus Angst. Hab sie dann dazu überredet ihre Mutter zu berühren, mit ihr zu reden. Es fiel ihr schwer, aber sie tat es.
Ein paar Tage später sah ich die Patientin wieder. Ich half meinem Kollegen, der für sie in dem Dienst zuständig war. Sie war inzwischen aufgewacht. Ich kam an ihr Bett, sie lächelte mich an: "Schön, dass ich Sie wieder sehe, ich freue mich!"
...

----------


## Jane

Hallöchen zusammen,
also ich bin neu hier und bin grad auf die Seite gestossen weil ich auf der Suche nach Erklärungen war für den Fall der meine Oma betrifft.
Die gute Frau hat Abends immer wieder ihr Bewusstsein verloren und daraufhin hat meine Tante den Notarzt verständigt... naja Vorgeschichte ist ja auch egal ... auf jeden Fall liegt meine Oma jetzt im Koma seid der Nacht vom 07.07 auf den 08.07 durch ein Aneurysma was im Stammhirn geplatzt ist und das Koma ausgelöst hat... sprich sie hat eine Einblutung ins Gehirn und liegt dadurch im Koma... 
Meine Frage ist nun wie lange die Komazeit andauern kann und was die Zeit über den Zustand aussagt.  
Achja... sie hat einmal kurz die Augen geöffnet gehabt und hat heute weil sie so unruhig war auch das Beatmungsgerät raus bekommen... ebenso hat sie heute als mein Opa versucht hat ihre Hand zu halten unbewusst geschlagen... 
Was hat das zu heißen ?
Das sie eventuell auf dem Weg zum aufwachen ist ?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Jane, 
pauschal kann man momentan leider nichts sagen. Ob sie wieder richtig munter wird und ob bleibende Schäden zu erwarten sind, hängt davon ab, wo das Gefäß geplatzt ist und wie groß die Einblutung ins Gehirn war. Es ist auch wichtig, wieviel Zeit vom Platzen des Gefäßes bis zu den ersten Hilfsmaßnahmen durch die Ärzte und Sanitäter vergangen ist. Es dauert sehr oft Wochen bis Monate, bis die Leute wieder richtig da sind. Einige schaffen es auch nicht, munter zu werden. Wen die Leute sich bewegen, können das Reflexe sein, aber auch (halb-) bewußte Reaktionen. Schwer zu sagen, was nun bei deiner Oma der Fall ist.  
Leider könnt ihr nicht viel mehr tun, als sie regelmäßig zu besuchen, ihre Hand zu streicheln und ihr etwas zu erzählen. Evl könnt ihr ihr auch einen Kopfhörer mit ihrer Lieblingsmusik aufsetzen. Verliert nie die Hoffnung, dass sie wieder gesund wird. Da Hilfe recht schnell kam, hat sie eine Chance.  
Alles Gute für euch,
Christiane

----------


## Jane

Ja meine liebste ist dann auch wieder aufegwacht und ist auch schon in der Reha ich hoffe nur das das alles anschlägt was ihr da wieder neu beigebracht wird... auf jeden fall is die halbseitige lähmung aufgetreten was sich aber bis jetzt auch nur auf das eine Bein beschränkt was uns wirklich alle schon etwas aufatmen lässt das sie jedenfalls wieder laufen lernen kann und naja ... heute wurde dann getestet ob der Schluckmechanismus nenn ich es mal wieder funktioniert und ob sie jetzt endlich die blöde Sonde los wird... 
Naja wir geben nicht auf und werden das weiter alles mit ihr üben und versuchen ihr auf dem Weg zu helfen ... 
Danke für die Antwort  :Smiley:

----------


## nicole1711

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich finde es sehr interessant gerade  jetzt hier lesen zu können um alles oder überhaupt was lesen zu können über Koma Patienten.
Mein Bruder wurde am Monatg Abend auf dem Weg von der arbeit nach hause als er mit dem Roller unterwegs war von einem Alkoholisiertem PKW fahrer angefahren und dabei schwer verletzt. Er wurde in dieser NAcht noch notoperiert. Er hat sehr viele Knochenbrüche, und wurde ins Künstliche Koma gelegt. Dienstag mittag war ich bei ihm krankenhaus da wurde er noch beatmet. Hab seine Hand und seinen Arm gehalten. Am nachmittag haben ihn die Ärzte wach werden lassen. Er sagte seiner Freundin das er gemerkt hatte das ich da war. Am Mittwoch wurde er an einer der vielen Konochenbrüche 6 std lang opberiert. Seit dem liegt er wieder im Künstlichen koma. Dazu kommt jetzt noch das er als der Unfall passierte erkältet war und jetzt noch eine Lungenentzündung diagnosdiziert wurde. Wir machen uns alle große sorgen. 
Koma hört sich immer so schlimm an. Wobei wenn es Ihm gut tut , es ja ok ist. 
Ich weiss den schmerz und die sorgen kann mir hier sicher keiner nehmen. Aber vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht mit Freunden oder Angehörigen. Würde mich freuen von euch was zu lesen.  
liebe Grüße an euch Nicole

----------


## Klassikpeter

Hallo Schubser. 
Ich selbst hatte 1971 einen schweren Verkehrsunfall, lag 3 Monate im Koma ( contusio cerebri )und war linksseitig gelähmt.
Von mir konnte und kann ich nicht behaupten, dass ich aus dieser Zeit etwas bewusst wahrgenommen habe; kann mich auf jeden Fall noch heute an nichts erinnern.
Vor allen Dingen hat es ca. 5 Jahre gedauert, bis ich mein "Gehirn" wieder so einigermaßen trainiert habe. Selbst heute ist es noch manchmal so, dass ich Kleinigkeiten vergesse. Ist manchmal nicht angenehm, wenn gerade was erzählt wurde und nach 5 Minuten ist dies wieder weg. 
Aber was soll`s - Ich lebe und das ist die Hauptsache. 
Gruß
Klassikpeter

----------


## clawie

Hallo, 
auch ich kann aus meiner Zeit i.d. Kranken- und Altenpflege einen ähnlichen Vorfall berichten.
Auf meiner Station lag zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine Frau schon seit 5 Jahren im Wachkoma. Sie erhielt Sondennahrung und sämtliche anderen pflegerische Verordnungen. 
Eines Nachts (während meines Nachtdienstes) waren meine Kollegin u. ich zwecks Lagerung usw. im Zimmer anwesend. Meine Kollegin nahm Frau XXX sämtliche Lagerungshilfen Knall auf Fall weg und legte diese auf die Füße. Reaktion = die Füße und Beine wurde von der Dame angzogen. Bei direktem Ansprechen oder auch bei Erklärungen was man denn nun tun würde blickte Frau XXX immer in die betreffende Richtung (von der die Stimme kam). Gleichzeitig wurde vom ganzen Personal der Station festgestellt das Frau XXX auch Sympathie und Antipathie gegenüber einigem Pflegepersonal hatte. 
Die folge i. d. Hinsicht war das nur d. Personal auf das sie positiv reagierte sämtliche pflegerischen Tätigkeiten bei der Dame ausführte. 
Für mich habe ich es vorgezogen jede Tätigkeit mit Gesprächen auszufüllen wobei auch immer eine Reaktion ihrerseits erfolgte (ob nun 1 Finger bewegen, Fuß bewegen, Augen rollen usw) Dadurch konnte man die Grund- und Behandlungspflege ohne Probleme bei Frau XXX durchführen.
Auch über das Alltagsgeschehen habe ich immer geredet, bei der Dame erfolgte immer eine Reaktion. Daher denke ich mir bzw. glaube ich das solch erkrankte Menschen sehr wohl alles mitbekommen aber nicht darauf in einer für sie selbst annehmbaren Weise reagieren können. Deshalb finde ich sehr schade das für diese Pflegepatienten kaum Zeit investiert wird (leider auch nicht geht i. Bezug auf die anderen zu betreuenden Personen.
Ich selber weiß nach meinem Herzinfarkt 02.09.05 nur was bis 2 Uhr 48 passierte und danach sah ich nur noch ein weißes, grelles Licht am Ende eines langen Tunnels. Ich selber habe die Zeit bis zum Aufwecken am 12.09.05 nichts mit bekommen. Aber als ich dann wach war mußte ich leider erst mal meckern und laufend fragen was ich denn hier soll, diese viele Schläuche usw. Wäre mein Mann nicht da gewesen und hätte mir Bruchstücke berichtet - Keine Ahnung, was dann wäre - Jedenfalls wurde mir berichtet (auch i.d. Hausinternen Mitarbeiterzeitung das ich mein Leben einem sehr mutigen Mann zu verdanken habe. 
Doch wie gesagt ich war und bin auch heute noch der Auffassung das Menschen im Wachkoma alles mitbekommen, ob nun mit entsprechender Reaktion oder ohne. Selbst bei meinem Schwager hat es letztes Jahr doch auch geklappt i. d. MHH im künstl. Koma. Soll mir doch auch mal jemand das Gegenteil beweisen. 
also in diesem Sinne 
LG clawie = claudia

----------


## techtmeier

Na, ich glaube schon, dass der Patient etwas mitbekommt. Die Informationen werden wohl biologisch im Gehirn gespeichert, ist nur die Frage, ob das Alles noch mal zu Bewusstsein kommt. Bewusstlosigkeit ist wohl zum Schutz oder zur Erholung des Körpers da? Kann eine Bewusstlosigkeit durch existentielle Bedrohung (Notwendigkeit zur Aktivität des Menschen)  wieder aufgehoben werden?

----------


## techtmeier

Hi! Was sind denn die medizinisch definierten Symtome für Bewusstlosigkeit?! Gruß aus Spandau, Holger

----------


## Norbert

Liebe Leser, 
Ich habe in meiner Komazeit sehr viel durchlebt, 
geträumt und etliche Wahrnehmungen gehabt. 
Oft und viel habe im Internet Berichte zu diesem Thema gesucht,
aber nicht so wirklich was passendes gefunden. 
Bei etlichen Tassen Kaffee,
habe ich mal all´ diese Erfahrungen und Träume
während meiner Zeit im Koma
(Anfang Dez. 2007 - 15.Jan.2008)
aufgeschrieben, bzw. bin noch dabei alles zu vervollständigen. 
Denn es ist schon merkwürdig - alle diese Träume und Wahrnehmungen
kann ich heute noch, wie in einer "Videothek" abrufen.
So realistisch, aber auch abgedreht, das war und ist schon
richtig beunruhigend und unheimlich.   Auch heute, wenn man davon jemanden erzählt, bekommt man immer wieder eine Gänsehaut. 
Wenn man sonst am Morgen, nach eine Nacht mit Träumen,
wach wird .... ist das Geträumte meistens schon verflogen.   Aber diese Träume und es waren sehr viele, sind immer noch
unverändert im  "Speicher" vorhanden. 
Nun würde mich natürlich interessieren,  ob jemand auch irgendwelche Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema gemacht hat, oder davon berichten kann.   Ich glaube und bin überzeugt, es ist bestimmt spannend, zu lesen 
wie Beteiligte, ob Patient, oder Angehörige das erlebt haben. 
Genaue Erzählungen der vielen Träume, würden hier zu weit führen, aber wer Interesse hat kann mich gerne mal hier oder per Mail anschreiben.  _Träume und Wahrnehmungen in der Komazeit
Teilweise bestimmt durch die hohen Dosierungen
der Medikamente ausgelöst.
Anfang Dezember 2007 bis 15. Januar 2008
(Noch nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge)_ 
Auch kommen hier bei der Niederschrift, sind oft noch einzelne Details,
welche dann auch sehr komplex, mit den verschiedenen Traumphasen in Verbindung stehen. 
Genau so sind einige Dinge in diesen Träumen, 
sehr eng miteinander verknüpft,
oder ergänzen und erklären sich dann in späteren Träumen erst. 
Auch Gespräche mit Besuchern, welche mit einem reglosen Körper versucht haben Kontakt aufzunehmen, haben einige Vorkommnisse in diesen Träumen erklären können 
Beginnen möchte ich mal mit einem kleinen Bericht, wie es überhaupt zu dieser Sache gekommen ist.  
Denn so kann man auch den Rest, meiner Meinung nach, besser verstehen und einen kleinen aber eindrucksvollen Blick in diesen Zustand Koma gewinnen.  
Vielleicht erreiche ich auch Menschen, welche etwas Ähnliches in ihrem Leben erlebt haben und sich somit einige Erlebnisse, oder Träume erklären können. 
Wichtig aber auch für die Angehörigen, welche wissen sollen, dass Gespräche, wenn auch nur Monologe, so wichtig  sind.
Dieses kann ich aber nur für meine Situation erklären, denn wie es bei anderen Patienten ist und war, kann ich leider nicht berichten.   
Ich beginne im Oktober 2007, als ich wie jeder schon mal,  einen Termin bei meiner Zahnärztin hatte, welche mit einer umfangreichen Behandlung, das Zahnproblem lösen konnte.   Für den Notfall, gab sie mir 3 Tabletten mit,  falls doch noch Schmerzen auftauchen sollten.   Wie es dann auch kommen musste, 
kamen am Abend sehr starke Schmerzen 
und schon nach einer Tablette, welche ich dann nahm, 
waren sie fast weg und alles schien in Ordnung. 
Bis dann die nächste Zahnbehandlung Anfang Dezember 2007 folgte.
Wieder das gleiche und am Abend kamen 
dann ebenso Schmerzen, welche unerträglich waren. 
Auch, wie schon 2 Monate vorher, nahm ich einer der Tabletten, 
spülte sie mit einem Glas Wasser herunter und verließ dann das Zimmer,
um im Nachbarraum eine Tür zu schließen. 
Doch hierzu kam es erst nicht, da ich merkte, 
wie mir meine Luft und der Kreislauf zu schaffen machte.
Ich  kippte um und kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wie es dann weiterging. 
Der herbeigerufene Notarzt, war laut Erzählungen,
sehr schnell vor Ort und im Rettungswagen, wurden dann alle lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen eingeleitet.     Nach der Stabilisierung zur Transportfähigkeit, wurde ich in die Intensivmedizinische Abteilung des Marienkrankenhauses in Ludwigshafen eingeliefert.  Komplett verschlaucht (Luftröhrenschnitt) und verkabelt, 
konnte mich meine damalige Partnerin, 
dann in der Intensivstation, erstmalig am 2. Tag nach dem Vorfall besuchen.  
Sie berichtete mir nach der Zeit im Koma, über DIE Besuche ihrerseits 
wo es auch mehrere Versuche gab, mich daraus zu wecken, 
die aber nicht funktioniert haben. 
Aus und durch diese intensiven Gespräche, ließen sich etliche Traumsituationen lösen und erklären. Da meine Besucher den Versuch einer Kommunikation immer wieder erneut gestartet haben.   Norbert

----------


## bängelii

Guten Tag  :Smiley:  
Ich besuche die 6. Klasse eines Gymnasiums und arbeite zur Zeit an meiner Maturaarbeit.
Mein Thema ist "Koma" (Wachkoma und künstliches Koma)
Dazu möchte ich meine These, dass Menschen in einem komatösen Zustand ihre Umgebung wahrnehmen, mit Hilfe von  Erfahrungen von ehemaligen Patienten oder Angehörigen, bestätigen.
Je mehr Personen ich dazu befragen kann, desto besser  :Smiley:   
Ich würde mich sehr über eure Antworten freuen !!  
Viele liebe Grüsse,  
Tamara

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo,
nutze die Möglichkeiten der Forumssuche  :Smiley: 
Zudem habe ich dein Thema an ein bereits existierendes angeschlossen. 
Viel  Erfolg bei der Arbeit.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Patientenschubser und alle anderen!
Ich habe 5 Jahre lang einen Mann gepflegt, der insgesamt 13 Jahre im Wachkoma war, bis er im Sommer endlich sterben konnte. Er hatte Phasen, wo er gut ansprechbar war, und Phasen, wo er scheinbar in einer anderen Welt war. Aber auch da hätten wir vom ambulanten Pflegedienst es nie gewagt, etwas in seinem Beisein zu sagen, was ihm nicht gutgetan hätte. 
Vor etwa 25 Jahren habe ich viel über Nahtoderlebnisse gelesen, bei denen jeder Befragte ausgesagt hatte, er habe im bewusstlosen Zustand gehört, was die anderen sagten, er habe sich selber jedoch nicht äußern können. Seit dieser Zeit bin ich mir sicher, dass Komapatienten so einiges (vielleicht nicht alles) mitbekommen. Auf jeden Fall spüren sie, dass jemand da ist. 
Ich spreche auch mit Verstorbenen, wozu ich als Hospizbegleiterin des öfteren Gelegenheit habe. Man sagt, dass das Gehör noch 2 Stunden nach dem Versterben weiterlebt. 
Ich kann nicht beweisen, dass es so ist, aber es müsste mir erst mal jemand beweisen, dass es nicht so ist. 
Liebe Grüße! Nachtigall

----------


## vollmilch

> ...Man sagt, dass das Gehör noch 2 Stunden nach dem Versterben weiterlebt. 
> Ich kann nicht beweisen, dass es so ist, aber es müsste mir erst mal jemand beweisen, dass es nicht so ist.

 Als Intensivmediziner hat man naturgemäss viel mit Komapatienten zu tun. Kein Mensch kann sicher sagen wieviel ein Patient der nicht tiefsediert ist mitbekommt und genau deshalb soll man sich so verhalten als wäre der Patient wach. Völlig selbstverständlich...
Jetzt aber zu o.g. Zitat. Das gehör besteht aus vielen Teilen, der Teil der lediglich Schallwellen physikalisch weiterleitet wird sicherlich noch eine ganze Weile nach dem Tod funktionieren (mit Sicherheit länger als zwei Stunden). Aber die Signalverarbeitung endet mit dem Hirntod des Patienten und auf diese Verarbeitung kommt es an. Der Beweis nach dem Du fragst ist ein EEG bei dem keine akustisch evozierten Potentiale nachweisbar sind. Mit einem Toten zu sprechen ist absolut in Ordnung und berechtigt, aber nicht weil er eventuell noch was hören könnte, das geht nicht...

----------


## Dani 38

Hallo,
Ich lag nach meinem Herzstillstand 6 Tage im Koma.
Ich bekam gar nichts mit.Erst in meinem Durchgangssyndrom war ich in Spanien.Warum und Wieso? Keine Ahnung.
Ich sollte für die Defi-Implantation unterschreiben,und sagte dem Arzt wohl,das ich das sicher nicht in Spanien machen würde.Ich traf dort Menschen die ich von früher kannte.Dort saß ich immer auf einer Treppe ganz oben auf einem Berg und schaute aufs Meer.
LG Dani

----------


## Norbert

*Träume und Wahrnehmungen in der Koma-Zeit*  
anbei einige Aufzeichnungen zum Thema Koma, 
welche vielleicht mal für eine Dokumentation oder Sendung hilfreich sein könnte.  
Liebe Leser,
ich habe in meiner Koma-Zeit sehr viel durchlebt, 
geträumt und etliche Wahrnehmungen gehabt. 
Oft und viel habe im Internet, Berichte zu diesem Thema gesucht,
aber nicht so wirklich was passendes gefunden. 
Bei etlichen Tassen Kaffee,
habe ich mal all´ diese Erfahrungen und Träume
während meiner Zeit im Koma
(Anfang Dez. 2007 - 15.Jan.2008)
aufgeschrieben, bzw. bin noch dabei alles zu vervollständigen. 
Denn es ist schon merkwürdig - alle Träume und Wahrnehmungen
kann ich heute noch, wie in einer "Videothek" abrufen.
So realistisch, aber auch abgedreht, das war ... ist schon
richtig beunruhigend und unheimlich. 
Wenn man sonst am Morgen, nach eine Nacht mit Träumen,
wach wird .... ist das Geträumte meistens schon verflogen.
Aber diese Träume und es waren sehr viele - sind immer noch
unverändert im "Speicher" vorhanden. 
Nun würde mich natürlich interessieren, ob jemand auch irgendwelche Erfahrungen in diesem Thema gemacht hat, oder berichten kann.
Ich glaube, es ist bestimmt spannend, zu lesen 
wie Beteiligte, ob Patient, oder Angehörige das erlebt haben. 
Genaue Erzählungen der vielen Träume, würden hier zu weit führen, aber wer Interesse hat kann mich gerne mal hier oder per Mail anschreiben.
Über Antworten und ähnliche Dinge zu diesem Thema, würde ich mich sehr freuen, denn so eine richtige Plattform, habe ich da noch nicht gefunden. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit
Euer Norbert  norbert-grommisch@arcor.de   Fortsetzung: 
Träume und Wahrnehmungen in der Koma-Zeit
Teilweise bestimmt durch die hohen Dosierungen
der Medikamente ausgelöst.
Anfang Dezember 2007 bis 15. Januar 2008
(Noch nicht in chronologischer Reihenfolge) 
Auch kommen hier bei der Niederschrift, sind oft noch einzelne Details,
welche dann auch sehr komplex, mit den verschiedenen Traumphasen in Verbindung stehen. 
Genau so sind einige Dinge in diesen Träumen, 
sehr eng miteinander verknüpft,
oder ergänzen und erklären sich dann in späteren Träumen erst. 
Auch Gespräche mit Besuchern, welche mit einem reglosen Körper versucht haben Kontakt aufzunehmen, haben einige Vorkommnisse in diesen Träumen erklären können 
Beginnen möchte ich mal mit einem kleinen Bericht, wie es überhaupt zu dieser Sache gekommen ist. 
Denn so kann man auch den Rest, meiner Meinung nach, besser verstehen und einen kleinen aber eindrucksvollen Blick in diesen Zustand Koma gewinnen.  
Vielleicht erreiche ich auch Menschen, welche etwas Ähnliches in ihrem Leben erlebt haben und sich somit einige Erlebnisse, oder Träume erklären können. 
Wichtig aber auch für die Angehörigen, welche wissen sollen, das Gespräche, wenn auch nur Monologe, so wichtig  sind.
Dieses kann ich aber nur für meine Situation erklären, denn wie es bei anderen Patienten ist und war, kann ich leider nicht berichten.  
Ich beginne im Oktober 2007, als ich wie jeder schon mal, einen Termin bei meiner Zahnärztin hatte, welche mit einer umfangreichen Behandlung, das Zahnproblem lösen konnte. Für den Notfall, gab sie mir 3 Tabletten mit, falls doch noch Schmerzen auftauchen sollten. 
Wie es dann auch kommen musste, 
kamen am Abend sehr starke Schmerzen 
und schon nach einer Tablette, welche ich dann nahm, 
waren sie fast weg und alles schien in Ordnung. 
Bis dann die nächste Zahnbehandlung Anfang Dezember 2007 folgte.
Wieder das gleiche und am Abend kamen 
dann ebenso Schmerzen, welche unerträglich waren. 
Auch, wie schon 2 Monate vorher, nahm ich einer der Tabletten, 
spülte sie mit einem Glas Wasser herunter und verließ dann das Zimmer,
um im Nachbarraum eine Tür zu schließen. 
Doch hierzu kam es erst nicht, da ich merkte, wie mir meine Luft und der Kreislauf zu schaffen machte.
Ich  kippte um und kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wie es dann weiterging. 
Der herbeigerufene Notarzt, war laut Erzählungen,
sehr schnell vor Ort und im Rettungswagen, wurden dann alle lebenserhaltenden Maßnahmen eingeleitet. 
Komplett verschlaucht (Luftröhrenschnitt) und verkabelt, 
konnte mich meine damalige Partnerin, 
dann in der Intensivstation, erstmalig am 2. Tag nach dem Vorfall besuchen. 
Sie berichtete mir nach der Zeit im Koma, 
wo es auch mehrere Versuche gab, mich daraus zu wecken, 
die aber nicht funktioniert haben. 
Nun schreibe ich über die ersten Träume, 
Wahrnehmungen, oder Halluzinationen, 
welche ich so realistisch erlebt habe,
heute noch alles bildlich vor mir sehe und 
immer wieder abrufen kann.  
Das erste was ich gesehen habe, 
so ist es mal in meiner Erinnerung geblieben. 
Ich sah einen hellen und großen modernen Raum, 
mit riesigen Scheiben bis auf den Boden. 
Und Leute welche sich dort sehr geschäftig bewegten und mit Klemmbrettern in der Hand dort beschäftigt waren.  
Das es Ärzte und Schwestern waren wurde dann auch klarer. 
Meine Partnerin Martina, war die erste, welche ich hörte und auch sah, obwohl mir gegen das Austrocknen der Bindehäute, die Augen verklebt waren. 
Das war auch in diesem speziellen Bett - (RotoRest), 
welches immer in Bewegung war. 
Ich sah meine Partnerin als eine ziemlich verrückte Grimasse 
und wie aus Gummi gefertigt. 
Eine total entstelltes Gesicht und sonst aber nichts. 
Einfach nur dieses Gesicht und immer wieder einen Kuss  was ich aber alles nicht beantworten konnte. 
Ich war mir darüber im Klaren, nicht richtig reagieren zu können, 
was mir auch in dieser Phase ziemlich viel Angst machte.
Auch hatte ich da Geräusche und verstand auch nicht immer,
was mir meine Partnerin erzählen wollte. 
Einer der weiteren Orte war ein Kirmesplatz, 
wo ein Karussell mit Kabinen stand, 
aus denen man aber nicht wieder aussteigen konnte.  
Man war dort irgendwie gefangen. 
Man konnte mit dem Rufen von runter 
das Karussell rückwärts bewegen, solange die Gondel nicht höher kam, 
als die Seitenwand einer großen Stadtkirche (Dachrinne am Seitenschiff), neben der das Fahrgeschäft aufgestellt war. 
Sonst war man oben und hatte keine Chance etwas zu beeinflussen. 
Auch ein Blick über die Stadt war dort möglich. 
Man sah Feuerwerk und sich schnell drehende Fahrgeschäfte. 
Da waren auch Schüsse auf die Fenster (aus Vorhängen, wie Fliegengitter) und leuchtende Pfeile an diesen gespannten Vorhängen, welche nach außen anzeigen sollten wo man sitzt, damit und die Schützen besser treffen konnten. 
Dazu aber ein Polizeiaufgebot gegenüber,
welches es aber schwer hatte, 
sich da durchzusetzen und das zu verhindern. 
Große gepanzerte Rüstungen machten die Polizisten auch unkenntlich
und sie konnten nur durch kleine Schlitze aus den Stahlhauben sehen.  
Die Angreifer auf das Karussell waren riesige Fellfiguren mit Grimassengesichtern und schwarzhäutig.  
Die Augen werde ich nie vergessen, denn sie waren dunkelrot und sehr groß. Auch die Größer der Figuren war um einiges größer, als normal. 
Ein gleichzeitiger und weiterer Polizeieinsatz war am Gebäude gegenüber (altes historisches Gebäude mit Zinnen am Dachrand). 
Dann waren dort noch Jagdhunde und ihr Besitzer (Jäger), welche unten auf der Straße direkt vor dem Eingang am Karussell standen, und helfen wollten.
Ich versuchte wenigstens ein Bein durch eine Lücke zu strecken, 
an dem man uns dann evtl. aus der Kabine ziehen konnte.  
Aber das funktionierte nicht, weil die Großfiguren dort immer zwischenkamen.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es einer der Helfer mit Hund, 
nur schaffte meinen Turnschuh zu fassen. 
Eine weiße Linie, ging quer über den großen Platz (so wie auf der Straße üblich), und wenn man es auf die andere, 
entferntere Seite der Linie schaffen konnte, war der Spuk vorbei 
und man war frei, was mir aber nie gelungen ist.  
Auch standen dort auf der sicheren Seite viele Menschen, welche uns anfeuerten, aber auch nicht eingegriffen haben. 
Manchmal war es aber auch so ein gestreiftes Spannband.
So wie man für Absperrungen bei Veranstaltungen schon mal nimmt.
Auch hätte man aus dem Karussell springen müssen, was aber auch sehr riskant war und mit etlichen Verletzungen verbunden gewesen wär. 
Aber der Traum endete dann auch zwischendrin schon mal 
und begann dann wieder von vorne. 
Oder, einer der anderen Träume kam und ich konnte mich auch nie gegen Art und Traumthema wehren. 
Und dann nochmal die Situation, wo ich mit Bekannten unterwegs war und sie mich einladen wollten - auch auf dem gleichen Rummelplatz und ich trotzdem wieder in dieses Karussell stieg, an der Kirchenmauer, und alles wieder neu begann. 
Zu den Bekannten kann ich nur erwähnen, dass ich sie wohl alle sehr gut kannte und mich richtig über den Besuch gefreut habe. 
Warum ich nun schon wieder in dieses Karussell stieg, kann ich nicht mehr rekonstruieren. 
Dann war dort auch noch Hau den Lukas aufgebaut, und ich musste drei Mal hintereinander die Kugel oben anstoßen lassen oder sogar über das Klingeln hinaus die Kugel aus dem Gerät schlagen. 
Jemand der fast neben mir stand verriet mir den Trick des Schaustellers und zeigte mir genau den kleinen Punkt auf dem Hauklotz wo ich das erreichen konnte. Und er hatte mich nicht belogen, es passte und ich gewann dort. 
Jetzt kam ich noch zu einer Schiffschaukel, welche man erst verlassen durfte, wenn man 10 Überschläge geschafft hatte, aber man durfte sich nicht festhalten und natürlich nicht herausfallen.  
Und irgend ein Typ spielte sich da als Bremser auf  den musste man ablenken und konnte dann sein eigenes Ding schaffen- 
Auch eine Zeituhr lief da, 
denn man hatte nicht sehr viel Zeit um das zu machen.     Dann war dort in der Stadt, ein Puppenverkauf vom Bollerwagen 
und gute Sachen günstig  So  wie man das Holzspielzeug kennt 
Alles aber in dieser Modellstadt   dieHäuser teilweise
wie in Disney-Heften und Filmen  und da waren Bärchen und Puppen. 
Meine Partnerin und ihre Mutter (sowas wie die Schwiegermutter für mich) wären da Fans geworden, aber es waren zu viele 
und ich erzählte Martina bei einem Besuch in der Klinik davon 
und sie meinte  besser nichts ihrer Mutter darüber erzählen. 
Der Umzug durch diese Stadt, (was und warum weiß ich nicht) 
lief sehr lange und kreuz und quer durch die Häuserzeilen und Gassen. 
Teilweise waren auch die bekannten Drängelgitter aufgestellt, 
besonders an den engen Passagen und ich hatte Mühe, 
mir da vorbei einen Weg zu bahnen 
Irgendwie lief schon wieder eine Stoppuhr, oder die Zeit war begrenzt, da man sonst die Chance auf den Gewinn (wieder mal das eigene Leben) schon verpasst hatte?!? 
Bis zu dem nächsten Rollenspiel welches in einem großen Haus dort auf dem Platz untergebracht war  auch sowas wie ein Rummelplatz, der aber irgendwie mit dem anderen, weiteren Platz in Verbindung stand  
Denn der Ausgang, wenn man es geschafft hatte, war wieder auf dem großen, gepflasterten Marktplatz mit der Trennungslinie und dem geheimnisvollen Karussell.  
Dieser 1. Abschnitt gehört noch zu den Sachen mit dem Karussell 
Am Eingang zum Karussell stand eine Frau, 
welche die Menschen zu meiner Seite, 
aber auch zur anderen Seite lotste, welche normal war. 
Mir wurde klar, ich saß auf der falschen Seite, und das war volle Absicht der Frau am Eingang. 
Sie war eigentlich eher eine Comic-Figur, 
welche Bewegung hatte und lebte
Aber man konnte die Leute auch nicht warnen.  
Die Kabinen füllten sich auch immer wieder.
Obwohl es Zweierkabinen waren, saß ich immer alleine dort drin. 
Sehr viele Hilferufe waren auch zu hören.
Auch irgendwelche Ticket-Kontrolleure,
in schwarz gekleidet kamen dann schon mal vorbei.   
·Rollenspiele in einem aufgebauten Schaustellergebäude. 
Dort musste man in verschiedenen Kämpfen 
und mit dem Lösen von Rätseln, die Gunst der Prinzessin erwerben und 
gegen einen bösen Gegner, welcher das gleiche Ziel hatte kämpfen.
Auch wie in einem Labyrinth mit Wegen die plötzlich endeten. 
Und man sollte wieder schnell zurück zur letzten Kreuzung laufen. 
In diesem Haus waren viele einzelne Stationen und Spiele,
welche man absolvieren musste. 
Diese einzelnen Spiele sind aber nicht alle in meiner Erinnerung,
sondern als Geschicklichkeit und Quiz abgelaufen, 
was ich aber nicht beschreiben kann. 
Und erst wenn man das geschafft hatte, 
konnte man das Gebäude verlassen 
und mit einem Rennen durch die Stadt als Sieger hervorgehen, 
war aber schon auf den Weg in ein weiteres Haus. 
Dort begann das Spiel ganz oben in der großen Kuppel.
Es waren Muster aus Holztäfelungen, welche sich drehten und man musste 
die Unregelmäßigkeit finden und kam dann dem Erdgeschoß, 
nach und nach, ein Stückchen näher. 
Eine weitere Kulisse ist eine alte Stadt mit Pflastersteinstraßen
und einer Stadtmauer -
Immer im Dunkel und mit Regen- und Nebelwetter,
wie in diesen alten englischen Kriminalfilmen. 
In ein schwaches gelbliches Licht getaucht, 
welches von alten antiken Gaslaternen kam. 
Auch ein alter Nachtwächter lief 
mit einer Laterne in der Hand dort umher. 
Ich fuhr mit einem Fahrzeug außen herum, 
aber ich war nicht innerhalb der Stadtmauern.
Konnte aber, durch die Stadttore und Bögen in der Mauer, 
in die Stadt schauen, welche sehr gespenstisch wirkte. 
Die Lichtreflexe von den nassen Dachschindeln 
und dem gelblichen Laternenlicht, 
machten das alles sehr unheimlich, teilweise sogar sehr bedrohlich. 
Einige der Häuser waren auch richtig alt und nur aus Holz bzw. Fachwerk.
Auch maximal ein bis zwei Stockwerke, mit kleinen Dachgauben.
Sehr eng nebeneinander gebaut und mit kleinen Wegen dazwischen
zu den Gärten, Hinterhöfen und Garagen. 
Später stellte sich, die Stadt, am Tage gesehen, 
als die gleiche Stadt raus, 
was mir aber auch erst klar wurde, 
nachdem ich auch diesen Traum sehr oft geträumt hatte. 
Da waren die Häuser auch teilweise im Disney-Stil 
Auf der Veranstaltung von Krankenhausbediensteten
habe ich perfekt gesungen in dem Klinik-Party-Keller. 
Zum Betriebsfest und zur Weihnachtsfeier es gab sogar Einladungen. 
Getroffen wurde dann sich im Flur an Stehtischen, 
dort wurde gefeiert und alles war auch Eventtechnisch perfekt  eingerichtet. 
Vor dem Schwesternzimmer im Keller mit Ausgang zum Rhein und einer Promenade, habe ich alles wie in schwarz/weiß gesehen.
(so auch die Szenen am Wasser/Rhein) 
Es war immer eine sehr gute Stimmung und ich habe 
den Kölschen Jung dort gesungen  mit einem Mikrofon,
im Willi Millowitsch-Kostüm.
Auch andere kamen auf Booten vorbei und machten Musik, 
Trotz der Bilder und den Abläufen in schwarz/weiß,
waren einzelne Personen und Akteure in Farbe und ganz normal,
was irgendwie schon komisch war. Es war ein seltsamer Kontrast. 
Bei der Silvesterparty und  Betriebsfeier wurden immer wieder,
die gleichen Lieder gesungen und im Rollstuhl dorthin gefahren. 
Für meinen Gesangsvortrag dort konnte ich aber aufstehen, 
hatte zwar Krücken und immer eine Schwester,
oder einen Pfleger zur Unterstützung  in der Nähe, oder an meiner Seite. 
Silvester  kurz vor dem Countdown zum Jahreswechsel, 
fragte mich die Krankenschwester, ob sie die Jalousie am Fenster öffnen solle, damit ich das Feuerwerk betrachten könne.
(was aber nicht so war, was die Schwestern mir auch später bestätigten) 
Ich habe also Silvester nicht in einer sogenannten Wachphase, oder Aufwachphase miterlebt. 
Trotzdem meine ich ein Feuerwerk teilweise gesehen zu haben.
So aus einem 3. oder 4. Stockwerk und einige der Feuerwerksraketen
kamen eben auch ziemlich nah am Fenster vorbei. 
Ebenso Geräusche habe ich wahrgenommen, also im Traum.
Auch wünschten wir uns irgendwie Prosit Neujahr und sowas in der Art. 
Ich vermute, die Schwestern und Ärzte haben sich, im Intensiv-Zimmer darüber unterhalten und beratschlagt, wie sie Schichten und Dienste verteilen, aber auch da bin ich mir nicht sicher.    Weitere schlimme Träume waren in einer klinikähnlichen Umgebung.  Da war eine Verlegung in eine Kinderstation, 
getrennt nach ansteckend und nicht ansteckend. 
Liegend-Patienten und die , welche aufstehen durften. 
Diese Abteilung war sehr hell gehalten im Vergleich zur Intensiv-Station. 
Und ich lag im Untergeschoss mit Oberlichtern, welche aber sehr helles Licht brachten und zu den Nachtzeiten wurde durch ein helle Neonlichts, 
alles sehr hell erleuchtet. 
Nur kurze Zeit wurde das Licht gelöscht. 
In dieser Abteilung war ich aber nur 2 oder 3 Mal untergebracht. 
Also genauer gesagt  dieser Traum wiederholte sich nur 2 bis 3 Mal, 
war aber immer wieder identisch und ohne Abweichungen. 
************************************************ 
In der Intensivstation hatte ich immer eine Lampe mit einem flexiblen Arm (Schwanenhals) am Bett, welche aber glühend heiß war und die ich immer sehr schlecht erreichen konnte. 
Aber die Schwester half mir immer wieder dabei. 
Sie kam oft und machte mir Licht mit dieser Lampe. 
Auch war es dort immer absolut gedämpftes Licht und nie Tageslicht.
Die Monitore und Geräte produzierten mit ihren eigenen Lämpchen,
schon ein gewisses, aber auch eigenartiges Eigenlicht. 
Vom Flur und der Lampe am Bett noch einiges herein.     Die Sache mit dem Geschenk zu Weihnachtsfest. 
Es sollte für Martina eine Wanduhr mit Neonlicht werden 
und auf dem Zifferblatt musste ein Hundebild sein. 
Ich war davon überzeugt, einer der Krankenschwestern  30,- gegeben zu haben, damit sie bei ihren Einkäufen zum Fest, 
diese Uhr vielleicht besorgen könne. 
Das klappte dann auch und sie brachte mir eine, 
schon weihnachtlich verpackte, Uhr mit. 
Ein kleines Preisschildchen an so einem Bändchen 
(wie es sie früher oft gab) mit  29,90 und Bleistift beschriftet hing noch daran.  
Dieses sollte aber so in den Nachtschrank am Bett einsortiert werden, 
das es für mich griffbereit und ganz vorne in der Schublade zu liegen kam . Ich es also für Martina sofort griffbereit hatte. 
Auch das Restgeld von 10 Cent musste ich wieder zurücknehmen,
damit die Schwestern dort keinen Ärger bekamen.  
Hier gab es später auch die Lösung zum Traum, denn Martina berichtete mir (noch immer im Koma)von einem Kauf dieser Uhr und das sie schon in der Hundepension hängen würde. 
Die Rezeption/Schwesternzimmer war  mit einer offenen Patiententheke, 
und schräg gegenüber des Intensivzimmers. 
Die Monitore dort waren sehr groß und auch Flachbildschirme, 
auf welchen für jeden Patienten ein großes Teilstück eingeteilt war. 
Speziell für die Schwestern zur Verfügung gestellt, 
hatten in diese Bildschirmen alle einen Abschnitt, 
welche die kompletten Werte der Geräte in meinem Zimmer,
identisch abgebildet waren.  
Somit musste nicht immer jemand am Bett sein, was aber nie vorkam. 
Ich hatte immer das gute Gefühl, jemand sei im Zimmer. 
Und auch die Infusionen, welche  leer wurden, (besonders die kleinen Flaschen) konnten schon angeschlossen werden, 
bevor das große Piepsen einsetzte, welches mich sehr unruhig machte.    Einige der kleinen Flaschen waren schon in ein bis zwei Minuten durch 
und wurden sofort ausgetauscht. 
Auch etliche neue Nadeln wurden immer und immer wieder gestochen,
teilweise in den Handrücken, aber auch in die Armbeuge und an den Füßen. 
Daran schloss man aber die großen Flaschen und ich wollte auch immer genau wissen was darin war, und wofür es aktuell gut sein sollte.
Der Rest ging durch die anderen vielen Schläuche.    Anders als am Anfang der Traumphasen, war ich auf einer anderen Station,
großzügig und nur mit ein Bett ausgestattet, 
wo ich durch große Scheiben, welche bis auf den Boden gingen, 
schon sehen konnte, wenn Martina kam, und dann die elektrischen Schiebetüren ihr den Durchgang ermöglichten. 
Doch wenn ich sie sah, brauchte es immer noch eine ganze Zeit, denn es waren Formulare auszufüllen und auch eine spezielle Kleidung musste sie anziehen.   Nun nochmal zu dem Krankenzimmer auf der Intensivabteilung. 
Auf den Gelenken der medizinischen Gerätearmen, 
ähnlich wie bei Trockenhauben, oder auch in diesen Röntgenzimmern, 
waren 4  5 Holzfiguren (modern aus heller Buche) verteilt  
ein Telefonhörer, ein Pferdekopf, und an die anderen kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.  
Zu Besuch kamen 1 Mal in der Woche zwei Leute, welche aber vor der Milchglasscheibe standen und mein Zimmer nicht betraten.
Sie bedrängten mich die Namen der Holzfiguren, zu erraten. 
Geburtsdaten, Namen und Spitznamen u. s. w.  
welche dann auf Zetteln in den Modellen waren sollte ich
präzise und schnell erraten. 
Und immer wurde ich von einer Frauenstimme nach den entsprechenden und  gesuchten Namen gefragt, was mir eine Hilfe sein sollte, denn ich würde ja die Stimme irgendwie erkennen, was aber überhaupt nicht so war.   
Nach einer kurzen Zeit, verschwanden sie wieder und auch die Schwestern konnten mir da nicht helfen, da diese zwei Leute die Figuren immer nur auf stellten, wenn sie zu mir kamen. 
Dann erklärte man mir, bei einem Besuch wir würden uns aus Beckum kennen und es müsse nun doch alles klar sein.  
Aber da war auch kein Bezug zu finden, außer Freunde von Bekannten, welche dort wohnten.     Dann war da ein weiterer Raum oder Gang, wo an einer Wandhalterung ein Notfall-Rucksack hing, mit dem ich dann eine Röhre springen musste, oder eine Rutsche benutzen konnte.  
vergleichbar den Transportwegen in den großen Post- und Paketzentren 
Dieser führte mich dann an eine Tür, ähnlich den Schutztüren auf einem Schiff. So wie eine große Luke, 
welche mit Sicherheitsschrauben zu verschließen waren. 
An dieser Kante angekommen, (so wie auf einer Autofähre, der Weg in der Mitte des Schiffes, für die Wagen) standen auf der anderen Seite neue Aufgaben an, welche zu lösen waren. 
Wieder waren es die Leute, welche ich eigentlich kennen sollte.     Wie noch anzumerken, wurden mir die Füße in einer OP entfernt, und in meinen Augen unnötig, und nur weil sie über das Bett ragten. 
Aus diesem Grund standen handgefertigte Glasschuhe an diesem Ausgang, welches echte Kunstwerke waren. 
In roter Farbe und mit weißen Streifen im Glas verziert waren es einmalige Exemplare. Ein schöner Glasrand in blau und klar,
rundeten diese Kunstwerke ab.   Links und rechts waren allerdings vertauscht, was ich zwar sah aber nicht tauschen konnte.  
Diese Schuhe hat ein guter Freund gefertigt, 
wer aber das sein sollte, wusste ich aber nicht.
Und sie schmerzten sehr an den abgesägten Beinenden, welche noch stark verbunden und mit Pflastern versehen waren.  
Wie ich ohne die beiden Füße und nur mit Krücken laufen konnte ist mir bis heute auch noch nicht klar geworden, 
aber es ging in den Träumen hervorragend.
Nur war es auch oft sehr schmerzhaft für mich. 
Auch bei der Anprobe von diesen besonderen Glasschuhen gab es immer wieder Probleme.     ·        Diagonal gegenüber, in dieser Fähre war ein weiterer Eingang, 
und die Wand war halbhoch blickdicht, darüber eine Milchglasscheibe. 
Und dort waren zu meinem Erstaunen auch wieder diese Holzfiguren aus dem Krankenzimmer. Und in einer telefonzellenähnlichen Box  mit Milchglasscheiben stand eine Frau, welche ich erraten sollte.  
Und ich war sicher, dass ich sie kannte, doch ich wusste, so denke ich, 
nur den Spitznamen und nicht den Richtigen, was sich dann wieder als Problem aufstellte. 
Ein weiteres Mädchen was ich aber auch mit Namen kannte,
stand auch gegenüber bei den Anderen und versuchte mir immer,
mit irgendwelchen Tipps und Tricks zu helfen.  
Ich brauchte ja nun die Schuhe, welche ich aber nur gegen die Lösung von Fragen und Aufgaben bekommen konnte. 
Und diese Spiel machte ich auch 4 bis 5 Mal, bis es dann endlich klappte. 
Diese Versuche zu laufen und den Weg zum Ausgang zu finden, kosteten mich immer so viel Kraft, dass ich zwischen den einzelnen Aufgaben und deren Lösung, ziemlich fertig war.    ·        Am Rand des Einganges gegenüber, stand ein Berg blauer Getränkedosen und mein Gegenüber verlangte von mir,  
genau die Anzahl dieser zu bestimmen. 
Dann hatte ich das gut geschätzt, und er machte eine Dose auf und sagte er habe auch vorher schon einige geöffnet und nun sollte ich ihm die neue Anzahl der noch vollen und ungeöffneten Dosen sagen. 
Weiterhin waren wieder diese Holzfiguren aus dem Krankenzimmer mit Namen zu benennen und dann solche Spiele mit Kombinationen, wie null eins, oder ähnlich.  
Und dann wieder diese Personenspielchen mit Namen. 
Nach langem Kampf bekam ich dann endlich die Schuhe, aus Glas, welche aber irgendwie nicht auf meine Beinendungen passen sollten. 
Es war auch nicht so einfach diese Schuhe zu tauschen, 
warum das nicht ging weiß ich nicht, also trug ich sie unter Schmerzen. 
Doch dann ging es irgendwie links aus diesen Räumlichkeiten heraus 
und dann auf dieses Blaue Skateboard was mir ein Freund gebaut hatte, damit ich mich einigermaßen fortbewegen kann. 
Es hatte eine Lenkstange, wie bei den Aluminium-Rollern. 
Auf diesem Skatebord ähnlichen, blauen Gerät, bekam ich von weiteren Freunden auch gleich Übungsstunden vor der Klinik.
Es war ein besonderes Geschenk meiner Freunde und speziell angefertigt. 
Dieses war verbunden mit der Abholung zu einem Ausflug 
und die Schuhe waren immer noch an den Beinen befestigt. 
Im Hinterkopf mit diesen schwierigen Situationen und Aufgaben,
 fuhren wir gemeinsam damit zum Kirmesplatz, 
welcher, wie auch in den anderen Träumen, schon wieder zu einem wichtigen Mittelpunkt des Geschehens wurde.    Im weiteren Verlauf kamen nun auch alte Dinge aus meinem Leben 
in Pulheim und bei allen Verwandten vor,
welche von Schleswig Holstein bis Österreich verteilt sind. 
Dort stellte ich Nachforschungen zur Familie und meiner Herkunft an.
In einer Seitenstraße meines Elternhauses, genau dort, wo sie auch schon mal gewohnt haben, besuchte ich andere aus der Familie und ebenso auch die Nachbarschaft, welche mich schon als Kind kannten.    Sie ermöglichten es mir, alte und historische Bilder schauen, 
von alten Verwandten und Bekannten, 
welche ich zum Teil noch nie gesehen, oder getroffen hatte. 
Einige waren klar als enge Verwandte der Eltern und Großeltern bekannt.
Dort wurde ich auch verpflegt und am Abend gab es ein gemeinsames Abendessen mit gemütlichem Ausklang. 
Alles war alt und wie in den 60 iger Jahren eigerichtet. 
Ich lernte neue, meinem Alter entsprechend, auch Familienmitglieder, wie Cousinen und Cousins kennen. Sie waren dann auch schon live dabei.    ·        Dort wühlten wir in Post und antiken Briefen, in denen etwas über mich stand. In den alten kleinen Wohnstuben so wie bei meinen Großeltern von der Einrichtung her, war es immer Warm und die Kohleöfen leisteten gute Arbeit.  
Briefe von einem Onkel, der beim Standesamt gearbeitet hat und eine neue Wahrheit über meine Herkunft als Adoptivkind, wurde herausgefunden und durch ihn beglaubigt. 
Er war immer noch sowas wie ein Informant in solchen amtlichen Dingen, obwohl er schon in Rente war.    ·        Rückkehr nach Pulheim in den Veedelszog (Verein) und die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit Gerd Beyer und H-P Decker    ·        Dann Helfer beim Entkernen und Renovieren in einem alten Gebäude auch in der Alten Kölner Str.  wodurch ich dann gewisse Möglichkeiten hatte in der Rangordnung nach oben zu kommen.    ·        Verputzen der einzelnen Zimmer und das sollte alles an einem Tag geschafft sein.
Und provisorische Gerüste und Stützen stellte ich dauernd um, damit den Arbeitenden nichts passieren konnte,      ·        In einem fernen und  anderen Land  Zelte und vermummte  Tschador tragende Gruppen  Also in einer ganz anderen und sehr strengen Kultur.
Alles in blau hellem blau vermummte Gruppen welche beteten.
Auch hier ein riesiger Sandplatz, so wie man sie schon mal im Orient sieht  Wie eine Oase mitten in der Wüste - und alles voller Zelte  Tausende Gläubige  und ich musste ein bestimmtes Gebet beherrschen um auch aus diesem Traum entkommen zu können.
Jemand gab mir aber unter vorgehaltener Hand einen Tipp, der dann auch nach mehreren Versuchen fuktionierte.     ·        Krankenzimmer und der Spezialraum mit den Dobermännern (ca 5 bis 6 Hunde in schwarz und wenn sie gebellt haben war der zu testende Mensch am Leben   wenn nicht gebellt wurde, eindeutig verstorben. Ich war ungefähr 5 bis 6 Mal in diesem Raum. Alles in Dunkel und mit schwarzer Lackfolie ausgeschlagen  nur die Liege mitten im Raum und darüber in einer Reihe starke Lampen welche aber nur die Trage mit mir erleuchtete da das schwarze Zimmer das Licht perfekt verschluckte.
Diese Bilder sah ich teilweise auch aus einer anderen Sichtposition, also ich sah mich selber dort liegen und die Hunde, welche dann kamen  aber ich schaute auch direkt zu der Tür, durch die diese Dobermänner herein kamen und in dieses grelle Licht über mir.    ·        Alle Krankenschwestern bewegten sich schemenhaft und ihr Haare Pferdeschwänze, waren so wie die Kirmesfiguren, plastisch aber fest geformt und unbeweglich.
Sie gingen auch etwas in der Art wie Roboter, sie glitten eher um das Bett - waren aber überaus freundlich.  Mimik war in den Gesichtern aber schon erkennbar. Nur Haare und Augenbrauen waren feststehend.
Jede hatte eine andere Aufgabe  eine kam mit Medizin, einen andere mit Infusionsflaschen  u.s.w. Sie trugen alle Kittel in einem hellen blau.     ·        In der OP- und Arztabteilung gab es  Ärzte und Ärztinnen, welche einen gelben, oder orangen Kittel trugen, die auch das Sagen hatte. 
Und diese waren auch immer bedrohlich, denn wenn ich sie sah, dann wurde an mir immer was Unangenehmes durchgeführt
Dann die mit den grünen Kitteln, welche an mir arbeiteten, aber mir immer gut taten. Da war es eine richtige Erleichterung. Wenn ich sie sah.      ·        Dann kam immer eine Ärztin (Frau Dr. Biliati) welche mich animierte was zu tun und mich mit Atmen anzustrengen, denn sie könnte sich nicht vorstellen, dass ich schon aufgeben wolle also solle ich gefälligst mal kräftig weiter atmen  Sie war da sehr konsequent und das half eben auch.     ·        Sie wollte auch wissen warum ich so einen dicken strammen Bauch hatte, was ja durch das riesige Pferdeherz bedingt war. Auch von diesem Hinterhof und dort auch implantiert.    ·        Ein Traum handelte von einem Hund Border-Terrier Struppi Langohr, welcher wohl verstorben ist und der neue hieß wohl Romeo und das wollte ich auch Martina immer mitteilen.    ·        Über meinem Bett in der Intensiv-Station war so eine Glasablage und dort lagen gemalte Bilder und in der Ecke stand das neonfarbene Plakat
auf dem alle unterschrieben hatten.     ·        Dann waren noch die Kielwein-Kinder in der Klinik und ich bekam da auch öfter Besuch .
ich bat Martina einige Bilder vom alten, verstorbenen Hund auszudrucken (und etwas zu dichten)  damit wollten wir den Kindern eine Freude machen.    ·        Herr Kielwein war ein besonderer Arzt und wollte mich in einer Privatklinik (Tessin)(am Hang)behandeln.
Dort wurde ich auch hingebracht  mit einem Krankenwagen der aber uralt und aus den 50 iger Jahren sein mochte.
Auf einer großen Sonnenterrasse einer weißen Villa mit geladenen Gästen machte man mich dann mit ihm bekannt  das war fast eine Audienz oder sowas.    ·        Unterhalb der Villa, wie sich dann zeigte, in der Schweiz standen alles dicke Oldtimer  Bentley und Rollce Royce.
Dazu alles junge Typen auf einer Wiese  die lagen da so entspannt in ebenso noblen und guten Mänteln einfach so im Gras, hatten Drinks und rauchten edle Zigaretten und Zigarren. Besonders achteten sie auf ihre Schuhe und polierten dauernd daran rum, was aber auf dieser Wiese und dem feuchten Gras nicht lange hielt. 
In den Autos war alles aus Holz, Messing und roten Teppichen, mit schweren Vorhängen an den Fenstern   so ein 1. Klasse Abteil Stil.    ·        Sie fuhren mit den Wagen über die ansteigenden Wiesen und hinterließen dort kräftige Spuren, dann ging es wieder runter zum Bach oder kleinem Fluss der dort lief. Und da einige durch den wichen Boden dort stecken geblieben sind, schob man die Wagen raus und weiter ging es. Aber diese langen Mäntel zogen sie nie aus.    ·        Irgendwie mussten wir aber die Strecke durch die kurvigen Straßen am Fluss und an Seen vorbei schnell bewältigen 
Ich saß hinten im Fond und auch die Väter oder Herren von der Terrasse der Villa waren dabei. Sie waren alle schon alt und mit Ringen und Ketten behangen. Teure Taschenuhren welche sie andauernd öffneten um festzustellen, da wir spät in der Zeit sind.
Auch auf diesem Weg waren einige Fragen zu lösen und durch Fragen an Hotels und Gaststätten kamen wir dann der Sache näher.    ·          ·        Dann waren von Kielweins Oma und Opa in der Klinik, wo dann die Oma verstarb und es gab auch eine Traueranzeige, welche im Flur auf einem kleinen runden Tisch, links neben meinem Zimmer, in einer Zeitung geschrieben war.
Das Zimmer von den Senioren war rechts, den Gang rauf auf der rechten Seite. Es waren sehr hohe und lange Krankenhausflure    ·        In der Klinik mit Blick an die Decke 
(Form der Lüftung einer Klimaanlage - siehe Bild)
Pumpen musste ich mit Händen (Finger) und Füßen (Zehen) um die blaue Flüssigkeit immer in den Röhrchen zu halten. Dieser Füllstand durfte nie unter einen gewissen Strich/Markierung sinken.
denn nur dann ist ein Überleben möglich . Hohe Räume und typisch, wie in einer großen Fabrik oder so in der Art wir diese alten Schwimmhallen in Städten. Ich sehe so den Stil der 20 iger Jahre oder noch älter.     ·        Wetten um mein Leben mit jemanden anderem abgeschlossen (Jörg, Jens oder so)
ich weiß nicht, woher ich den Menschen kannte, aber irgendwie musste ich ihn schon lange kennen, aber hielt ihn für ziemlich unehrlich und link. Aber ich musste mit ihm diesen Deal eingehen und auch mit den Organspenden welche ein Thema weiterer Träume wurden hatte er zu tun. 
Ich musste in ein Gerät, was in 30 cm Entfernung platziert war, blasen und somit immer die Lufteingänge (wieder wie die Klimaanlage Klinik) offen halten.
wenn ich mit weniger Anstrengung hineingeblasen habe, schlossen sich die Lüftungsschlitze  
Kurios war nur, 
aber darauf kam ich nach etlichen Versuchen das zu schaffen ...  
Wenn mein Gegenüber das Leben aufgeben müsste, 
weil ich es nicht schaffte die Lüftungsschlitze geöffnet zu halten
(was aber dann mein Leben beenden würde),  
konnte ich diese Aufgabe ja abbrechen und ich würde so überleben. 
Aber diese Erkenntnis hat lange gedauert und sehr viel Kraftaufwand und Angst bedeutet, welche viele der ganzen Träume begleitet hat.     ·        Sonderbehandlung mit irgendeinem Sensor, dauerte auch immer 2 bis 3 Stunden und in einem extra Raum und einer Schiebeklappe welche sich öffnete und diesen Sensor freigab  bei bestimmten Lösungsworten und Aktionen ging es mir dann besser.
Manchmal in einem Raum und einem Schiebefensterchen 
oder auf einem Kranken- OP-Tisch und wie unter einer Sonnenbank  aber der Strahler, oder Sensor war nur kleiner. Ich denke er hatte die Größe , wie ein Gesichtsbräuner       ·        Im Bett liegend aber das Bett zu kurz und die Füße gingen über das Bett hinaus und kamen fast an die Unterschränke  die Ärzte und Schwestern mussten immer drum herum gehen.
Da wurden dann auch die Füße entfernt, was dann später immer wieder kam.     ·        Auf diesen Unterschränken, lag auch die Testament-ähnliche Verfügung und Überschreibung für Martina und Manni  immer zur Unterschrift bereit.     ·        Anflug und Abflug mit Hubschraubern von Klinikdächern, auch schon mal für mich in der Seitenansicht, also von außen zu beobachten
Wie mit einer 2 Kamera aufgenommen konnte ich sehen wie ich verladen und transportiert wurde.
  BG-Ludwigshafen, Mannheim, Düsseldorf, Köln u.s.w. Mit einem Außenkran verladen worden.   ·        Dicker und aufgeblähter Bauch  nach OP  Rinderherz- Magen und somit viel zu groß für mich aber funktionierte -  alles aus dem Hinterhof mit den großen Schneidemaschinen von Josera  Format einer antiken Brotmaschine in weiß, groß wie in einer Tierverwertung und einige Geräte mit Bandsäge und andere mit Kreisscheiben wie bei einer elektrischen Wurstschneidemaschine     ·        Dann bin ich bei einer Fahrt mit einem alten VW über einen Feldweg an einer  großen Wiese vorbei, wo Figuren, alle mit schwarzen Köpfen, also so wie die Fellmützen in England, nur zottelig und  mit Augenausschnitt und  den gleichen Kostümen waren.
Diese tauchten auch am Kirmesplatz auf und verhinderten auf brutale Art ein Entkommen vom Festplatz und schreckten vor nichts zurück.    ·        Weiterhin waren auf diesem Platz, wo alle eingekreist waren auch noch selbstaufblasende Figuren in Übergröße, in knallgelb, mit roten Schriftzügen, an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann. Ich denke es könnnte Sulu darauf gedruckt sein. Auch diese waren unüberwindbar.
Diese waren wie die diese übergroßen Aufblasmännchen nur in Pyramidenform.     ·        Das Atmen von reiner Schwarzwaldluft mit den typischen Figuren im Bild, was aber sehr scharf im Hals war und mich eigentlich nicht freute wenn ich das bekam oder angekündigt wurde.     ·        Ein Klinikraum mit Betten und nur Licht aus dem Nebenraum.
Ich lag dort in einem Bett, konnte aber nicht aufstehen.
Ich hatte das Gefühl in den anderen vielen, inReihen gegenüber stehenden Betten, lagen nur Verstorbene, abgedeckt mit weißen Bettlaken. Ich stampfte mit den Füßen gegen das Fußende und das Klappern war laut aber wurde nicht gehört.    ·        Ich lag auch in einem Zimmer, da hing genau gegenüber an der Wand ein Kruzifix, mit einem Jesus, welcher den Kopf gerade hielt.
Nach dem Versprechen einer  Spende von einem Organ von mir, ich meine es war Leber oder Niere, welche dann nicht gemacht wurde, hing der Jesuskopf wieder zur Seite. Und ich überlegte dauernd, wie ich das nur regeln könnte.    ·        Beim auf die Seite legen von mir hatte ich da Gefühl nichts gegen eine Organentnahme machen zu können  das passierte 2 bis 3 Mal in der Zeit. (in der abgedunkelten Intensivstation) und ich sagte, da ich nicht einverstanden wäre. 
Ich fühlte mich auch dann immer wie frisch operiert.
Irgendwie kam dann diese Nachtschwester Anna wieder ins Spiel, sie manipulierte irgendwas und es sah aus als wäre eine OP gemacht worden, aber in Wirklichkeit war es nur der Verband am Rücken der dann die Leute täuschte, welche an meine Organe wollten  somit blieben dann doch alle Organe bei mir .    ·        Eine der Nachtschwestern, da hatte ich den Dienstplan schon fast im Kopf, ihr Name war Anna  sie erklärte auch die Sache mit dem Zug der die frischen Brötchen brachte     ·        Und dieser Bahnhof an der Decke vor dem Intensivzimmer, wo etliche Modellbahnen abgestellt wurden.
Es waren ausschließlich Dampflokomotiven in einer langen Außführung mit Kohlentender. Auch ein goldene war dazwischen. Aber alle waren elektrisch betrieben, wie bei einer Modellbahn.    ·        In den Ruhephasen hörte ich sehr realistisch das Piepsen der Infusionen und Geräten im Zimmer.    ·        Neben mir war eine Frau, welche sich dauernd die Beatmungsmaske vom Gesicht zog und wieder Alarm auslöste.
So war an Schlaf nie zu denken und es würde auch nie hell im Zimmer.
Es war immer eine ganz in diffuses Licht getauchte Stimmung.    ·        Motorroller und Verleih  Blechspielzeug  unter anderen auchein VW-Bus mit den runden Fenstern am Dach  uralte Tankstelle audf einer Verkehrsinsel- große Garage mit Glasdach und jemand der dort arbeitete    ·        Eine Situation am Friedhof in Pulheim-Trauergäste beobachtet  Mutter Mohr und andere neben der Trauerhalle alter Friedhof-Ehrenmal    ·        Hundewagen Sacco-Cart durch Traudel angeschafft mit 2 Schäferhunden und beim von Wirth vor der Tür und am Weissen Häuschen (Restaurant schon lange abgerissen) zeigte man mir den Wagen    ·        Autobahn und Ausfahrt nach Ludwigshafen. Von der Brücke bergab  Unfall mit einem LKW und einem Reisebus Anzahl der Toten und Verletzten musste ich genau bestimmen  248 war dann richtig.
Wie und warum ich gerade auf diese Zahl kam, oder kommen musste, entzieht sich im Moment einer Erklärung.     ·        Der Grabstein mit meinem Namen . Als Geschenk verpackt teuer und schwer.
Und daraus resultierte eine riesige Diskussion, dass ich in Pulheim schon für verstorben erklärt wurde, obwohl ich noch in der Klinik behandelt wurde.
Auch die Kosten hatten Pulheimer und Traudel irgendwie schon übernommen.
Es war der Aufreger in Mutterstadt, wie unmöglich die Information von Martina an Manni und Birgit, dann im Dorf verändert und übertrieben weiter gegeben wurden.
Das war schon ziemlich makaber, aber wurde mir durch andere immer wieder bestätigt. Da waren auch Bilder von Leuten, welche ich kannte, die schon in schwarzer Kleidung umherliefen       ·        Der Grabstein war eigentlich nur ein Quader  einfach dunkelgrau mit Gravur meiner Daten, wobei der Todestag noch frei war-ich atte ihn auch schon selber in der Hand     ·        Kölsche Lieder unten am Rhein auch dunkel und ein Schiff in Farbe
mit Jupp Schmitz und Millowitsch, den ich aber oft improvisierte.    ·        Kekse und Knabber Artikel für die Schwestern    ·        Der Rohbau und unterhalb der Klinik in meinem Bett mit einigen Schwestern, welche mit dort immer hingefahren haben. Alles in grau und schon mit Graffitis besprüht.    ·        Tunnel der Bäckerei durch den der Zug fuhr unter dem Park der Klinik    ·        Fahrt in die Berge  man sah von unten im Sonnenlicht die Gipfel mit viel Schnee  so ein richtig großes Massiv- die Fahrt dorthin ging durch sehr viele Tunnel und Eis-Tunnel mit Blick ins Tal  und es gab nur einen richtigen Weg um ganz nach oben zu kommen, manchmal klappte das auch und man war auf eine Gipfelstation angekommen.    Der Waldweg, welcher durch einen Poller gesperrt war, sind dann aber doch vorbei gefahren und an unserem Waldhaus vorbei durch einige Serpentinen  ab und an mal ein fremdes Auto
Unten auf dem Waldweg vom Parkplatz begegneten uns oft auch Leute und Spaziergänger      
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## Engelchen7

Hallo auch hier mal ein kleiner Beitrag von mir.
Meine Mutter lag 4 Wochen im Koma.
Wenn ich mit ihr sprach, erhöhte sich ihre Herzfrequenz, also hat sie doch mitbekommen dass jamand mit ihr sprach. Meine Mutter hatte Informationen die sie mitbekam in Träume verwandelt. Während sie dort im Koma lag, hatte ich mich mit dem Personal unterhalten über eine Schießerei von Spaniern die ganz in der Nähe stattfand und die Opfer auch in diese Klnik eingeliefert wurden. Meine Mutter träumte, dasss mein Vater von einem Spanier mit der Waffe bedroht wurde und sie angst um ihn hatte. Dann hatte eine med. Studentin aus unserem Dorf Sitzwache bei ihr gemacht. Ihr damaliger Lebensgefährte hatte mit mir eine Ausbildung gemacht. Meine mutter träumte, dass die Beziehung der beiden auseinander ging. Sie hätte geträumt, dass die Frau zu ihr kam um um Rat bat. Meine Mutter wollte von mir wissen, ob diese Frau wirklich an ihrem Krankenbett war, als sie aufwachte. Sie hat Eindrücke und Informationen anders wahrgenommen und umgesetzt. Also dringt doch etwas bei Komapatienten durch...wenn es auch nur zum Teil realitätsbezogenist.

----------


## NineRocks

Also.Meine Mutter liegt seit 6 Jahren im Koma. Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl,dass sie merkt,wenn sie jemand berührt und dass sie weiss wer gerade mit ihr redet,also wenn es jemand war,der ihr nahe stand. Aber dass sie jemals wieder aufwacht wage ich ganz stark zu bezweifeln.Ich meine,würde sie aufwachen,dann wäre sie schwer behindert.
Ich bin ehrlich,ich hätte es lieber,wäre sie nach ihrem Unfall gestorben,weil SO quält sie sich nur !

----------


## Norbert

Hallo "NineRocks",
es tut mir leid, das es um Deine Mutter so schlecht steht, und bin aber auch überzeugt, das Sie  viel mitbekommen kann. Ich habe selber eine Komazeit erlebt und etliche Träume und Wahrnehmungen hinter mir. Ich wünsche Dir sehr viel Kraft in dieser schweren Zeit und gebe Dir gerne auch "die gesammelten werke meiner Träume und Aufzeichnungen"
Schreib mir doch einfach eine Mail an: norbert-grommisch@arcor.de oder finde mich unter Skype: norbertgrommisch
Ich würde mich freuen Dir davon berichten zu können
Norbert

----------

